#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов

## Германн

Философский вопрос: очень прошу обойтись без холивара и флуда.

1. В чём принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи буддийской школы Джонанг от шуньи Кашмирского шиваизма?
2. от шуньи Натха-сампрадайи?

Заранее благодарю за содержательные объяснения по теме.

----------

Кауко (30.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

В чем отличие шуньи Джонанг от шуньи Нагарджуны?
Принципиальное, качественное, или иное какое.  В чем оно?

----------


## Германн

> В чем отличие шуньи Джонанг от шуньи Нагарджуны?
> Принципиальное, качественное, или иное какое.  В чем оно?


Извините, но это не по теме топика. Можете открыть вторую тему.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Тогда в чем отличие принципиального, качественного отличия от просто отличия?
Вопрос по теме топика?

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Тогда в чем отличие принципиального, качественного отличия от просто отличия?
> Вопрос по теме топика?


Топик посвящён не внешним, формальным, словесным отличиям - а отличиям сущностным, идейно-философским, на уровне значения.
Последние - это принципиальные, качественные отличия.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Чтобы не открывать вторую тему- как определяется шунья у Джонанг и у шайвитов?

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы не открывать вторую тему- как определяется шунья у Джонанг и у шайвитов?


Вопрос адресован к тем, кто уже знает; или не поленится почитать, погуглить.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Мой вопрос адресован к тем, кому не жаль поделиться знанием. Не все смогут извлечь здоровые зерна из плевел, принесенных Яндексом и Гуглом.

----------


## Германн

> Мой вопрос адресован к тем, кому не жаль поделиться знанием. Не все смогут извлечь здоровые зерна из плевел, принесенных Яндексом и Гуглом.


Присоединяюсь к Вашему вопросу. 
(Сам я не буду что-либо здесь утверждать и цитировать, извините. Мной заданы два *вопроса*; плюс Ваш вопрос по теме.)

----------


## Ашвария

> Философский вопрос: очень прошу обойтись без холивара и флуда.
> 
> 1. В чём принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи буддийской школы Джонанг от шуньи Кашмирского шиваизма?
> 2. от шуньи Натха-сампрадайи?
> 
> Заранее благодарю за содержательные объяснения по теме.


Иными словами, -
в чём отличие незримой объективной реальности находящейся в пространстве неба, наблюдаемой из окна девятиэтажки, от таковой, созерцаемой из особняка напротив?
Разве объективная реальность может изменить свою сущность в зависимости от точки зрения? тем более если она непостижима?

----------

Кауко (30.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Иными словами, -
> в чём отличие незримой объективной реальности находящейся в пространстве неба, наблюдаемой из окна девятиэтажки, от таковой, созерцаемой из особняка напротив?
> Разве объективная реальность может изменить свою сущность в зависимости от точки зрения? тем более если она непостижима?


Ответ метафоричен и неясен, к сожалению.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Вы согласны, что шуньи Джонанг и шиваизма тождественны?

----------


## Германн

> Вы согласны, что шуньи Джонанг и шиваизма тождественны?


Сам я не буду что-либо здесь утверждать и цитировать, извините. Вопросы это именно вопросы.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Почему вы ждете от других того, что не намерены делать сами?

----------

Кауко (09.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Сам я не буду что-либо здесь утверждать и цитировать, извините. Вопросы это именно вопросы.


А шо ж тогда Вы тут будете делать??

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Почему вы ждете от других того, что не намерены делать сами?


На вопросы в других темах я отвечаю. *Эта* тема - для ответов на озвученные мной вопросы, а не для моих утверждений.
Вопросы это именно вопросы.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А шо ж тогда Вы тут будете делать??


Собирать компромат.  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (19.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А шо ж тогда Вы тут будете делать??


Читать ответы, разумеется.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

То есть, в такой теме, вы, случись вам быть участником, а не стартером, не участвовали бы, верно?

----------


## Германн

> То есть, в такой теме, вы, случись вам быть участником, а не стартером, не участвовали бы, верно?


Да, я бы только читал. Так и в этой теме: я намерен только прочитать ответы, вдумчиво.

----------

Ашвария (19.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Вы не участвовали бы потому, что не знаете про пустоту Джонанг и шиваизма, и потому, что желаете узнать о них, или по иной причине?

----------


## Германн

> Вы не участвовали бы потому, что не знаете про пустоту Джонанг и шиваизма, и потому, что желаете узнать о них, или по иной причине?


Извините, но это не по теме топика.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Вы ожидаете от других того, что бы вы не сделали на их месте.

----------

Кауко (09.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Да, я бы только читал. Так и в этой теме: я намерен только прочитать ответы, вдумчиво.


Превосходно  :Smilie:   :Big Grin: 
Только надо в этом ответе пройти по данной ссылке, и клавишей правой кнопки или мышей правой клавиши, поэтапно проследовать изложенной здесь инструкции:
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/
И пожалуйста отсюда дословно: каким образом та же самая объективная реальность может измениться в своей сущности вследствие взгляда на неё из другой точки.
???

----------


## Германн

> Вы ожидаете от других того, что бы вы не сделали на их месте.


Если Вас интересует точно такой же вопрос применительно к Гелуг, я на него отвечу - в другой теме.
*Эта* тема посвящена ответам на озвученные *здесь* вопросы. Прошу Вас воздержаться от флуда.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Иными словами, -
> в чём отличие незримой объективной реальности находящейся в пространстве неба, наблюдаемой из окна девятиэтажки, от таковой, созерцаемой из особняка напротив?
> Разве объективная реальность может изменить свою сущность в зависимости от точки зрения? тем более если она непостижима?


Чего это она непостижима?

----------


## Германн

> Превосходно  
> Только надо в этом ответе пройти по данной ссылке, и клавишей правой кнопки или мышей правой клавиши, поэтапно проследовать изложенной здесь инструкции:
> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/
> И пожалуйста отсюда дословно: каким образом та же самая объективная реальность может измениться в своей сущности вследствие взгляда на неё из другой точки.
> ???


К сожалению, не по теме. 

1. В чём принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи буддийской школы Джонанг от шуньи Кашмирского шиваизма?
2. от шуньи Натха-сампрадайи?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Если Вас интересует точно такой же вопрос применительно к Гелуг, я на него отвечу - в другой теме.
> Эта тема посвящена ответам на озвученные здесь вопросы. Прошу Вас воздержаться от флуда.


Точно такой же вопрос применительно к Гелуг меня не интересует, я знаю ответ- там не скрывают собственных позиций, ни относительно Джонанг, ни относительно чего либо еще, внятно сформулированного.

----------

Германн (19.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

А, так вы уловитель запутанных человеческих душ. Только сейчас догнал. Ну, извините что помешал вам деньги прятать.

----------

Кауко (09.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> К сожалению, не по теме. 
> 
> 1. В чём принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи буддийской школы Джонанг от шуньи Кашмирского шиваизма?
> 2. от шуньи Натха-сампрадайи?


Уважаемый Германн.
У Вас ссылка ещё не прочитана и не пройдена, а Вы обещали всё читать, вот.
1. См.: Сущность Мадхьямаки: Природа Непознаваемого.
2. Ввиду отсутствия у Вас развития одной из трёх качеств-драгоценностей: Ичча-Шакти - силы воли, - Вы не придерживаетесь Шраддхи - однонаправленности устремления в познавании, и поэтому вместо успешного пользования той ссылкой тут желаете сидя верхом на дереве одновременно заглянуть в сущность шуньяты одним глазом с окна девятиэтажки, а вторым - из балкона шактийского особняка. Это ж не получится практически. Анатха - это тогда когда человек вот так без руля и руководства пытается выпрыгнуть глазами чтобы одновременно всё увидеть с разных сторон. А вот натха - это в переводе - руководящий, господствующий такой, притом однонаправлено практически. С применением усердия, радения в однонаправленности познавательного устремления в самое неописуемое, неизменное, выше всех возможных и невозможных восприятий (восемь СверхКачественных сокровищ Индуизма тут перечислять не стану, все их знают), - вот тогда когда Вы сами преобразитесь из анатха в натха, - тогда и Вам не будет разницы, откуда в Шуньяту смотреть, потому что тогда Вы сами станете Господином познавания. Свами сказал раз, что Махараджа Кабир называл Бога анатха - имея ввиду что над Ним-нет-выше-Господина, - и вот таким образом примерно рассказал, почему это неправильно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Топик посвящён не внешним, формальным, словесным отличиям - а отличиям сущностным, идейно-философским, на уровне значения.
> Последние - это принципиальные, качественные отличия.


Так для суждения о них обоих надо знать сущность того и другого. Думаете, кто-то здесь знает? Вы, например, достаточно ли проникли в глубины глубин, чтобы в десятый раз поднимать этот вопрос? 

Вы москвич еще? В Москве есть лама традиции Джонанг. Почему не спросить сперва у него.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Так для суждения о них обоих надо знать сущность того и другого. Думаете, кто-то здесь знает? Вы, например, достаточно ли проникли в глубины глубин, чтобы в десятый раз поднимать этот вопрос? 
> 
> Вы москвич еще? В Москве есть лама традиции Джонанг. Почему не спросить сперва у него.


Вы думаете, что он создал тему для того, чтобы узнать что-то новое?  :Big Grin:  Как будто не видели предыдущих тем, связанных с индуизмом.

----------

Tong Po (20.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.07.2013), Кузьмич (19.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

Крот, вы всех уже утомили. Никто ничего тут писать не будет. Да я и сомневаюсь, что на форуме есть знатоки одновременно и джонанговского жентонга, и трики, и натха-даршаны.

----------

Aion (19.07.2013), Tong Po (20.07.2013), Аурум (20.07.2013), Вантус (19.07.2013), Ондрий (20.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Разница проста. Одну пустоту Германн считает тру, а вторую - не тру.

----------

Tong Po (20.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Разница проста. Одну пустоту Германн считает тру, а вторую - не тру.


Дык шо это, у его две разные пустоты в голове?
Одна Джонанская, вторая Шактийская, да??
А как же там теперь Гелугпинская помещаться будет?..
Пожалуйста, уважаемый Вантус, или хотя бы кто-нибудь другой умный, объясните уважаемому Германну шо пустота едина в своей сущности, только взгляды разные. [[ато Германн видать меня забоялса]]

----------


## Кузьмич

> Разница проста. Одну пустоту Германн считает тру, а вторую - не тру.


По евойному прежнему - эти обе не тру. Зачем же докопался?
 ...Есть целое пространство пустот, которые не тру!

----------


## Shus

«Мужик что бык: втемяшится 
В башку какая блажь — 
Колом ее оттудова 
Не выбьешь: упираются, 
Всяк на своем стоит!»

----------

Tong Po (20.07.2013), Ашвария (20.07.2013), Карма Палджор (20.07.2013), Кауко (09.08.2013), Кузьмич (20.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чего это она непостижима?


Просьба не кормить тролля (это о Германне). Он всё равно не будет читать ваших доводов или отвечать на вопросы, купаясь в океане своих выдумок. И потом вы станете очередным человеком в списке игнорирования Германна. На фопруме имени Германна он будет писать один и отвечать сам себе.

А что касается пустоты, то есть один интересный текст Таранатхи по этому поводу. Может когда-нибудь раобта над ним закончится. Правда не над комментарием, который занимает фактически один том. Там есть главы, посвященные разным вопросам.

----------

Tong Po (20.07.2013), Аурум (20.07.2013), Ашвария (20.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы москвич еще? В Москве есть лама традиции Джонанг. Почему не спросить сперва у него.


Обсмеет. Поставит в тупик. Для того чтобы с л. Йонтеном спорить, надо знать немного больше, чем Германн. Хотя бы тексты праджня-парамиты и комментарии к ним.

----------

Аурум (20.07.2013), Кузьмич (20.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Обсмеет. Поставит в тупик. Для того чтобы с л. Йонтеном спорить, надо знать немного больше, чем Германн. Хотя бы тексты праджня-парамиты и комментарии к ним.


Сострадательные ламы не обсмеивать должны, а объяснять.

----------

Кунсанг (20.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пожалуйста, уважаемый Вантус, или хотя бы кто-нибудь другой умный, объясните уважаемому Германну шо пустота едина в своей сущности, только взгляды разные.


Да, разные взгляды-то. Пустота стакана от воды -- не то же самое, что пустота стакана от стакана.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сострадательные ламы не обсмеивать должны, а объяснять.


Они вам чего-то должны? Будда вам что-то должен? Просто Йонтен мягко подведет к абсурдности высказанных предположений, если они не соответствуют действительности

----------

Кузьмич (20.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Они вам чего-то должны? Будда вам что-то должен? Просто Йонтен мягко подведет к абсурдности высказанных предположений, если они не соответствуют действительности


Да, должны. Мягкое подведение к абсурдности -- это удел прасангиков. Это не для всех.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, должны. Мягкое подведение к абсурдности -- это удел прасангиков. Это не для всех.


Не должны. По сути, это мы выдумываем кто и чего нам должен.
А насчет мягкого опровержения... первый вопрос который Йонтен может задать в таком случае - что под этим подразумевает человек. И если не будет сравнительно ясного высказывания, то возможно не будет и ответа. Это вполне нормально. А что касается того, что прасангика не для всех... Нико. Ну не считаю я это высшим воззрением. Ну что поделать. И Таранатха как-то считал что там в основном речь об относительном уровне, а не абсолютном.

----------

Aion (20.07.2013), Tong Po (20.07.2013), Кузьмич (20.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Сострадательные ламы не обсмеивать должны, а объяснять.


А Лама ничё не должен, вот.  :Wink:  И обладая здоровым чувством юмора, из сострадания ко всем другим там присутствующим, имеет право указать место пустоты в Германновом организме, дабы избавить его от страдания мятущегося по этой пустоте ума туды-суды. Это очень радостный и оптимистичный Лама, вот.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А Лама ничё не должен, вот.


Если не давал обетов бодхисаттвы, то ничё не должен, вот. А есть ещё в Ламриме 10 качеств подлинного наставника. Одно из них -- "неутомимость в объяснении Дхармы". Вот.

----------

Ашвария (20.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Да, разные взгляды-то. Пустота стакана от воды -- не то же самое, что пустота стакана от стакана.


Дык это... Что со стаканом, что без стакана - на состояние пустоты это не влияет. Что познавать её, что даже не пытаться - сущность пустоты от этого не изменится, так же как и от мыслей и слов о ней.

----------


## Нико

> Не должны. По сути, это мы выдумываем кто и чего нам должен.
> А насчет мягкого опровержения... первый вопрос который Йонтен может задать в таком случае - что под этим подразумевает человек. И если не будет сравнительно ясного высказывания, то возможно не будет и ответа. Это вполне нормально. А что касается того, что прасангика не для всех... Нико. Ну не считаю я это высшим воззрением. Ну что поделать. И Таранатха как-то считал что там в основном речь об относительном уровне, а не абсолютном.


Ну, не считаете, так не считайте. Кто запрещает? Экзамены на просветлённость только у ННР, кажись, есть. Ну и у ФПМТ тоже. Ну и у Аянга Ринпоче тоже. Всех данных пока собрать не удалось. (

----------


## Ашвария

> Если не давал обетов бодхисаттвы, то ничё не должен, вот. А есть ещё в Ламриме 10 качеств подлинного наставника. Одно из них -- "неутомимость в объяснении Дхармы". Вот.


А он такой, да!
И опять и снова приехал. И в Зеленодольске тоже неутомимо был.

----------


## Нико

> Дык это... Что со стаканом, что без стакана - на состояние пустоты это не влияет. Что познавать её, что даже не пытаться - сущность пустоты от этого не изменится, так же как и от мыслей и слов о ней.


Пустота -- она разная, многообразная. Что вы конкретно подразумеваете под "сущностью пустоты" -- мне лично неведомо.

----------


## Нико

> И в Зеленодольске тоже неутомимо был.


Это аргумент! У меня нет слов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, не считаете, так не считайте. Кто запрещает? Экзамены на просветлённость только у ННР, кажись, есть. Ну и у ФПМТ тоже. Ну и у Аянга Ринпоче тоже. Всех данных пока собрать не удалось. (


Нико. Сперва про обет бодхисаттвы. Зачем навязывать ламрим Цонкапы в очередной раз? В ламримах дается не только список из десяти качеств, но и другие мерила. Вдобавок согласно пралджня-парамите, бодхисаттва должен подводить существ к учению сообразно их особенностям, а не своим представлениям. Хотите снова свести всё к холивару и началу цитирования текстов? Вперёд. Только результат будет скорее всего обыный. Опять будете пойманы на неувязках понимания.

И не додумывайте за собеседника. Это не интересно.
За сим отписываюсь, ибо читать писания тролля под ником Германн - не интересно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это аргумент! У меня нет слов.


Где мудрость? тянет поскандалить?

----------


## Нико

> Где мудрость? тянет поскандалить?


Я на мудрость не претендую. А Вы ведь уже вроде отписались.

----------


## Aion

> Пустота стакана от воды -- не то же самое, что пустота стакана от стакана.


Вот и Ильич, похоже, Ламрим почитывал:



> Стакан есть, бесспорно, и стеклянный цилиндр и инструмент для питья. Но стакан имеет не только эти два свойства или качества или стороны, а бесконечное количество других свойств, качеств, сторон, взаимоотношений и «опосредствований» со всем остальным миром. Стакан есть тяжёлый предмет, который может быть инструментом для бросания. Стакан может служить как пресс-папье, как помещение для пойманной бабочки, стакан может иметь ценность, как предмет с художественной резьбой или рисунком, совершенно независимо от того, годен он для питья, сделан ли он из стекла, является ли форма его цилиндрической или не совсем, и так далее и тому подобное.
> 
> В. И. Ленин
> Ещё раз о профсоюзах, о текущем моменте и об ошибках тт. Троцкого и Бухарина

----------

Shus (20.07.2013), Кауко (30.07.2013), Кузьмич (20.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот и Ильич, похоже, Ламрим почитывал:


Гениальная цитата. А Ильич, кстати, не упоминал в своих сносках на полях про "бесстакановость стакана"?  :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> А Ильич, кстати, не упоминал в своих сносках на полях про "бесстакановость стакана"?


В те времена за явную пропаганду бесстакановости стакана можно было поглубже Шушенского оказаться, поэтому Ильич пишет о ней иносказательно: 


> ...бесконечное количество других свойств, качеств, сторон, взаимоотношений и «опосредствований» со всем остальным миром.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Гениальная цитата. А Ильич, кстати, не упоминал в своих сносках на полях про "бесстакановость стакана"?


А такого не существует: бесстакановость стакана, вот. Потому шо если бы его представить как деятельное существо, то евойная дхарма - быть стаканом. А не цистерной, не взрывчаткой. А все дхармы сами по себе в сущности своей пустотны, потому что временные и преходящие и относительные и обусловленные этой сансарой. И только у человека может наблюдаться ввиду отклонения от дхармы, обусловленного евойными причудами ума, - бесчеловечность человека, безумие умника и т.п.. Иными словами, уважаемый Германн имеет свободную волю причуд вести себя то как стакан, готовый принять чистую воду Учения, то как цистерна наполненная идеями подобных тем, то как взрывчатка во внезапном радении к осуждению, теперь уже ближней к собственной школы Буддизма. А сущность Германна в том, что он живое существо, и эта временная дхарма многоплодного форумовозбудителя временна и пуста в своей истинной сущности, и потому уважаемый Германн достоин сострадания в той же мере как и любое другое живое существо, потому и пытается тут Карма Палджор джи уберечь его от депрессии разочарования, а это уже профилактическая медицина, вот: которая в сущности своей однозначно пуста, но ничего не лечит, - но необходима, чтобы не возникло заболеваний и осложнений. Каждую болезнь легче предупредить чем лечить. Так и каждое преступление приятнее предотвратить чем расследовать.

----------


## Нико

> А такого не существует: бесстакановость стакана, вот. Потому шо если бы его представить как деятельное существо, то евойная дхарма - быть стаканом. А не цистерной, не взрывчаткой. А все дхармы сами по себе в сущности своей пустотны, потому что временные и преходящие и относительные и обусловленные этой сансарой. И только у человека может наблюдаться ввиду отклонения от дхармы, обусловленного евойными причудами ума, - бесчеловечность человека, безумие умника и т.п.. Иными словами, уважаемый Германн имеет свободную волю причуд вести себя то как стакан, готовый принять чистую воду Учения, то как цистерна наполненная идеями подобных тем, то как взрывчатка во внезапном радении к осуждению, теперь уже ближней к собственной школы Буддизма. А сущность Германна в том, что он живое существо, и эта временная дхарма многоплодного форумовозбудителя временна и пуста в своей истинной сущности, и потому уважаемый Германн достоин сострадания в той же мере как и любое другое живое существо, потому и пытается тут Карма Палджор джи уберечь его от депрессии разочарования, а это уже профилактическая медицина, вот: которая в сущности своей однозначно пуста, но ничего не лечит, - но необходима, чтобы не возникло заболеваний и осложнений. Каждую болезнь легче предупредить чем лечить. Так и каждое преступление приятнее предотвратить чем расследовать.


Вы так и не ответили на вопрос про "сущность пустоты". При чём тут именно Германн?

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы так и не ответили на вопрос про "сущность пустоты". При чём тут именно Германн?


 :Smilie:  Эт я к тому намекаю, шо он ещё вчера из форума убёг, а Вы и не заметили. Потому что пустоту человек заметить не может, да и познать не может, потому что о собственном познании человек тоже пребывает в заблуждении. А *боярыня Морозова* и оставленные строчки напечатанных слов - это не Германн, не его сущность даже. Потому это мнимое понятие о Германне пусто. Можно заглянуть за монитор и убедиться. Нет тута Германна. Это пустота.

----------


## Lungrig

> пустоту человек заметить не может, да и познать не может


а будда может познать пустоту, по-вашему?

----------

Германн (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Эт я к тому намекаю, шо он ещё вчера из форума убёг, а Вы и не заметили. Потому что пустоту человек заметить не может, да и познать не может, потому что о собственном познании человек тоже пребывает в заблуждении. А *боярыня Морозова* и оставленные строчки напечатанных слов - это не Германн, не его сущность даже. Потому это мнимое понятие о Германне пусто. Можно заглянуть за монитор и убедиться. Нет тута Германна. Это пустота.


Я Вам про матчасть, понятую Вами в результате долгих бесед с буддистами, а Вы мне всё про Германна. Германн просто находится в состоянии поиска. Пустота Германна -- это ещё не всё, что требовалось доказать.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Обсмеет. Поставит в тупик.


Прекрасный будет ответ!

----------


## Нико

> а будда может познать пустоту, по-вашему?


Если "архат" -- это "человек", то вполне может.

----------


## Нико

> Прекрасный будет ответ!


Я бы с удовольствием послушала запись такой беседы.

----------

Наталья А (20.07.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дык это... Что со стаканом, что без стакана - на состояние пустоты это не влияет. Что познавать её, что даже не пытаться - сущность пустоты от этого не изменится, так же как и от мыслей и слов о ней.


Словом, без стакана, полного хотя бы наполовину, не разберешься!  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (20.07.2013), Аурум (20.07.2013), Ашвария (20.07.2013), Нико (20.07.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я бы с удовольствием послушала запись такой беседы.


И я. Хотя предпочел бы вживую...

----------


## Нико

> И я. Хотя предпочел бы вживую...


Вариант: просим Карму Палджора свести Германна с Ламой и записать эту беседу на видео. Может, что получится.

----------


## Ашвария

> Я Вам про матчасть, понятую Вами в результате долгих бесед с буддистами, а Вы мне всё про Германна. Германн просто находится в состоянии поиска. Пустота Германна -- это ещё не всё, что требовалось доказать.


Какой-такой Германн?  :Wink: 
*Носа нет, уха нет, запаха тоже нет* (почти дословно точно оттуда откуда Вы спросили)

----------


## Нико

> Какой-такой Германн? 
> *Носа нет, уха нет, запаха тоже нет* (почти дословно точно оттуда откуда Вы спросили)


Вольная цитата из Сутры сердца. Вы осмыслили это?

----------

Наталья А (20.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Вариант: просим Карму Палджора свести Германна с Ламой и записать эту беседу на видео. Может, что получится.


БабЙога против!
Лама джи - живое существо, уважаемые бодхисаттвующие.

----------


## Нико

> БабЙога против!
> Лама джи - живое существо, уважаемые бодхисаттвующие.


И?

----------


## Ашвария

> И?


В моей традиции есть кредо, примерный перевод:
*Всем помогай, никого не обижай*.
Если сам Германн захочет, то он и прийдёт к Ламе. Если Лама захочет, он сам и даст добро на такую запись, ещё и поручит её конкретному человеку. А любое действие супротив свободной воли человеческого существа чревато страданиями, и в зависимости от характера изначального побуждения даёт предпосылку для создания того или иного кармического плода.
Не думаю, что Карма Палджор джи захочет пробовать чужие кармические плоды, да и это в принципе невозможно. Поскольку этакого изначального побуждения у его нет.

----------


## Нико

> В моей традиции есть кредо, примерный перевод:
> *Всем помогай, никого не обижай*.
> Если сам Германн захочет, то он и прийдёт к Ламе. Если Лама захочет, он сам и даст добро на такую запись, ещё и поручит её конкретному человеку. А любое действие супротив свободной воли человеческого существа чревато страданиями, и в зависимости от характера изначального побуждения даёт предпосылку для создания того или иного кармического плода.


Кто бы спорил.... Никто Германна насильно не будет гнать палкой для откровенного разговора про пустоту с ламой Йонтеном Гьялцо.

----------


## Ашвария

> Словом, без стакана, полного хотя бы наполовину, не разберешься!


Вот  :Smilie: 
Вы же пустотную половину продегустировать не можете, да? Так и с познаванием сущности пустоты.

----------


## Нико

> Вот 
> Вы же пустотную половину продегустировать не можете, да? Так и с познаванием сущности пустоты.


Вы загадками не говорите, плиз. Про пустотные половины. Просто скажите, в чём сущность пустоты заключается.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы загадками не говорите, плиз. Про пустотные половины. Просто скажите, в чём сущность пустоты заключается.


В совершенстве необусловленности ничем вообще.
Только в индуизме это по-другому звучит. Одно из восьми слов-сверхкачеств-драгоценностей там: ниранджанам - совершенное беспристрастие вне радения (примерный перевод слова).
Будда точно знает. А я только имхи высказываю, между прочим.

----------


## Нико

> В совершенстве необусловленности ничем вообще.
> Только в индуизме это по-другому звучит. Одно из восьми слов-сверхкачеств-драгоценностей там: ниранджанам - совершенное беспристрастие вне радения (примерный перевод слова).
> Будда точно знает. А я только имхи высказываю, между прочим.


Будда точно знает про индуистские представления о пустоте?

----------


## Aion

> Вы москвич еще?


Дык, если уехал Германн из России, не факт, что именно в Москву... :Cool: 


> Я всё-таки уехал из России (не в Латинскую Америку).

----------

Кузьмич (21.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

Это философский вопрос; и не следует искать в вопросе больше, чем есть. (Считаю единственным способом правильной интерпретации текстов следование современным комментариям живых Учителей; любой религиозной традиции. Меня в Москве уже нет, сам спросить в центре Джонанг не могу. Но вопрос очень прост: любой желающий может вооружиться развёрнутыми цитатами кашмирских шиваитов и натхов, с современными комментариями, и спросить). Интересно различие: тема на БФ пока не раскрыта.

----------


## Германн

> Кто бы спорил.... Никто Германна насильно не будет гнать палкой для откровенного разговора про пустоту с ламой Йонтеном Гьялцо.


Я уже не в России, и больше в М.О. не живу. Но вопрос может быть понятен последователям великого тибетского философа Долпопы Шераб Гьялцена здесь, на БФ: поскольку некоторые из них читают кашмирских шиваитов и общаются с натхами.

----------


## Германн

> Разница проста. Одну пустоту Германн считает тру, а вторую - не тру.


Всё было бы просто, если бы я твёрдо был уверен в своём понимании. У меня нет уверенности, что конкретно утверждается в современном Джонанг (логически возможны два варианта, как минимум) - и мне не ясно, что хотел сказать Е.С. Далай-Лама своей подписью под молитвой (возможны два разных смысла).

----------


## Германн

> Никто ничего тут писать не будет.


Значит, этот вопрос задаст посетитель центра Джонанг. Кто-нибудь спросит Ламу, запишет ответ - так и появится нужная информация.




> Я бы с удовольствием послушала запись такой беседы.


Почему бы Вам не взять эту беседу на себя? У меня сейчас нет возможности заниматься всем этим в Москве. Вопрос можно сократить, для простоты, только до шуньи натхов.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Всё было бы просто, если бы я твёрдо был уверен в своём понимании. У меня нет уверенности, что конкретно утверждается в современном Джонанг (логически возможны два варианта


В чем они заключаются?

----------


## Германн

> В чем они заключаются?


Не хочу писать о том, в чём не уверен. Если будет уверенность - напишу.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Когда вы ожидаете пришествие такой уверенности?

----------


## Германн

> Когда вы ожидаете пришествие такой уверенности?


Когда кто-нибудь задаст вопрос топика в центре Джонанг - и получит чёткий и внятный ответ, которым поделится на БФ.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Вы готовы довериться другим в таком важном деле?

----------


## Наталья А

> Вы готовы довериться другим в таком важном деле?


Верно, если вопрос интересует принципиально, доверять нужно только себе и лучше самому инициировать беседу. Можно пообщаться через Skype, предварительно получив согласие ламы.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

А что, помимо ламы, никаких источников информации по Джонанг нет в природе? Тексты, например?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что, помимо ламы, никаких источников информации по Джонанг нет в природе? Тексты, например?


Всё есть, но ведь это требует усилий. Гораздо проще написать на форуме и ждать, пока другие сделают то, что тебе нужно.

----------


## Alex

Вообще такой вопрос — тема для солидной диссертации. Или Германн не понимает, что вряд ли кто на БФ возьмет на себя труд учить языки, собирать источники, анализировать и писать эту диссертацию (что маловероятно, он далеко не глуп), или понимает (но тогда это чистой воды троллинг, во что тоже верить не хочется — Герман, при всех своих заскоках, представляется мне честным человеком). В общем, ничо не понимаю.
Германн, я ж вам дал хорошую книжку по джонанговскому жентонгу?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Почему бы Вам не взять эту беседу на себя?


Да, почему бы нет.... Из Индии.



> Вопрос можно сократить, для простоты, только до шуньи натхов.


Это к Карма Палджору, куда мне до таких высот как "шунья натхов".

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Еще вопрос- насколько идентична пустота изначальной Джонанг пустоте современной Джонанг?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Еще вопрос- насколько идентична пустота изначальной Джонанг пустоте современной Джонанг?


Вы об описании пустоты изначальной Джонанг и современной Джонанг говорите вероятно, потому что пустота она и в Африке пустота.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Я про понимание пустоты в Джонанг. Оно могло менять со временем, в силу взаимодействия с другими школами.

----------


## Нико

> Еще вопрос- насколько идентична пустота изначальной Джонанг пустоте современной Джонанг?


.

Вы представляете, сколько нужно перелопатить источников и прослушать комментариев нынешних лам, чтобы это понять?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Два.

----------


## Нико

> Два.


Т.е?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Один старый текст, про пустоту, и один современный.

----------


## Кунсанг

Почитал немного про женгтонг и там говорится, что абсолютная реальность ума пуста от всего иного, кроме собственной природы Будды. Это у абсолютной реальности ума есть.

----------


## Нико

> Один старый текст, про пустоту, и один современный.


Я сначала прочитала "тест" :Cool:

----------


## Кунсанг

Если у шайвов есть такое понятие как природа Будды, присутствующая в уме каждого живого существа, и эта реальность абсолютная ума пуста от всего другого, кроме собственной природы, то принципиальных различий нет.

----------


## Германн

> Вообще такой вопрос — тема для солидной диссертации. Или Германн не понимает, что вряд ли кто на БФ возьмет на себя труд учить языки, собирать источники, анализировать и писать эту диссертацию (что маловероятно, он далеко не глуп), или понимает (но тогда это чистой воды троллинг, во что тоже верить не хочется — Герман, при всех своих заскоках, представляется мне честным человеком). В общем, ничо не понимаю.
> Германн, я ж вам дал хорошую книжку по джонанговскому жентонгу?


Всё верно, это тема для диссертации - если самостоятельно обосновывать каждый пункт, чтоб уверенно что-то сказать. Проще довериться самим джонангпа, которые знают, в чём у них соль - и могут сами, непредвзято, сравнить воззрения Джонанг с учениями КШ и Натхов. Для написания такой диссертации (в структуре, с которой связан) нужно сдать экзамен по тибетскому и санскриту. Я отнюдь не переводчик по профессии, и не собираюсь становиться экспертом по Джонанг. Вопрос мне интересен, но не до такой же степени.

Для джонангпа не нужно писать диссертацию, чтоб понять, что он в точности практикует. Если человек понимает свой путь, он может чётко и внятно рассказать о нём другим.

----------


## Германн

> Верно, если вопрос интересует принципиально, доверять нужно только себе и лучше самому инициировать беседу. Можно пообщаться через Skype, предварительно получив согласие ламы.


Мне будет проще создать аналогичную тему на англоязычном буддийском ресурсе. В рунете всё сложно.

----------


## Германн

> Почитал немного про женгтонг и там говорится, что абсолютная реальность ума пуста от всего иного, кроме собственной природы Будды. Это у абсолютной реальности ума есть.


Если "иное" синоним несуществующего самобытия либо измышлений о природе Будды, хорошо. Но это ли имеется в виду.




> Если у шайвов есть такое понятие как природа Будды, присутствующая в уме каждого живого существа, и эта реальность абсолютная ума пуста от всего другого, кроме собственной природы, то принципиальных различий нет.


Так можно описать и Бога, слишком многозначная конструкция.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если "иное" синоним несуществующего самобытия либо измышлений о природе Будды, хорошо. Но это ли имеется в виду.
> 
> 
> Так можно описать и Бога, слишком многозначная конструкция.


Я вероятно, неправильно понимаю, но жентонг подразумевает, что собственная природа Будды, это то, чем обладает абсолютная реальность ума. Абсолютная реальность ума пуста от всего другого, кроме собственной природы Будды. В Мадхьямаке прасангике абсолютный ум, как и все другое пуст от самобытия. У него нет самобытия, а в жентонг у него нет больше ничего, кроме собственной природы Будды.

----------


## Германн

> Я вероятно, неправильно понимаю, но жентонг подразумевает, что собственная природа Будды, это то, чем обладает абсолютная реальность ума. Абсолютная реальность ума пуста от всего другого, кроме собственной природы Будды. В Мадхьямаке прасангике абсолютный ум, как и все другое пуст от самобытия. У него нет самобытия, а в жентонг у него нет больше ничего, кроме собственной природы Будды.


Которой может быть ясность, пустая от самобытия; либо свободная от измышлений (что отрицает субстанцию; либо не утверждает субстанцию). Но так ли это понимается в Джонанг, мне действительно непонятно. (Пустота шайвов субстанциональна, либо за ней стоит всеобщая субстанция.)

----------


## Кунсанг

Великий Пятый Далай-лама вроде преследовал джонангпинцев из-за различия в воззрениях на пустоту, как он говорил, у джонангпинцев ложное воззрение о пустоте.

----------


## Германн

> Великий Пятый Далай-лама вроде преследовал джонангпинцев из-за различия в воззрениях на пустоту, как он говорил, у джонангпинцев ложное воззрение о пустоте.


Современный Джонанг может быть совершенно другим; всё зависит от истолкования. Читая описания критики Горампой воззрений Цонкапы, я не увидел критики именно их - но лишь отрицание крайней, необязательной их интерпретации. Воззрения Долпопы тоже могут толковаться по разному, вопрос что происходит сейчас.

----------


## Нико

> Великий Пятый Далай-лама вроде преследовал джонангпинцев из-за различия в воззрениях на пустоту, как он говорил, у джонангпинцев ложное воззрение о пустоте.


Да, потому что он был прасангиком.

----------


## Aion

> Да, потому что он был прасангиком.


+ тяжёлое детство:


> Однажды дядя молодого Далай-ламы, принадлежавший к школе карма-кагью, повёл его на благословение к главе школы джонанг Таранатхе. Существовало предание, что из-за неприязни к новому тулку Таранатха во время посвящения поранил ему угол глаза, и Далай-лама на всю жизни остался косым.
> 
> Далай-лама V
> Детство


 :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> + тяжёлое детство:


Косоглазия на фотографиях я не заметила. А про отношения между 13-м и Богдо-гегеном Ринпоче всем известно.

А, сорри. Я перепутала 5-го с 13-м. Но это дело не меняет.

----------


## Aion

> Но это дело не меняет.


Что - это?

----------


## Нико

> Что - это?


Насколько мне известно, отношения между Далай-ламами и предыдущими воплощениями Таранатхи --  тире -- Джецун Дамба Ринпоче всегда были исключительно близкими и хорошими.

----------


## Aion

> Насколько мне известно, отношения между Далай-ламами и предыдущими воплощениями Таранатхи --  тире -- Джецун Дамба Ринпоче всегда были исключительно близкими и хорошими.


Ну да, преследование джонангпинцев - что может быть для прасангика лучше?  :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, преследование джонангпинцев - что может быть для прасангика лучше?


Ноу комментс. Спартак -- чемпион!

----------

Aion (21.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Ноу комментс. Спартак -- чемпион!


Однако сдаюсь.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Насколько мне известно, отношения между Далай-ламами и предыдущими воплощениями Таранатхи --  тире -- Джецун Дамба Ринпоче всегда были исключительно близкими и хорошими.


Учитывая то, что первым «воплощением Таранатхи» был ставленник того же V Далай-ламы, неудивительно  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что, помимо ламы, никаких источников информации по Джонанг нет в природе? Тексты, например?


Тексты есть. Что-то на английском, что-то на русском. И переводятся постепенно еще материалы. Да вам же Алекс что-то уже сбрасывал  :Smilie: 




> Это к Карма Палджору, куда мне до таких высот как "шунья натхов".


Почему сразу ко мне? Уж не потому ли что Таранатха обучался и в линии натхов?




> Еще вопрос- насколько идентична пустота изначальной Джонанг пустоте современной Джонанг?


Современные учителя джонанг полагаются на (1) трактаты Асанги (2) некоторые из текстов Нагарджуны (3) тексты Таранатхи и Долпопы. Это в основном (4) сутры и тантры

----------

Ашвария (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Всё есть, но ведь это требует усилий. Гораздо проще написать на форуме и ждать, пока другие сделают то, что тебе нужно.


Лично я не нахожу никаких принципиальных отличий шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов. 

Но это может быть ошибочным прочтением; а даже если верным, то не важно, что было изначально - если сегодня отличия есть, в Джонанг тоже содержится Будда-Дхарма (как в Бон). Вероятно, школа находится в состоянии трансформации вероучения, и неправильно мешать идейной эволюции (в т.ч. настаивать на том, что основатель школы ошибался). Таково моё личное мнение. 

На уровне личной практики, для меня нет достаточных оснований учиться у Лам школы Джонанг - но я не исключаю, что такие основания могут появиться. Если шунья Джонанг - сейчас, сегодня, в понимании живых Лам - принципиально отличается от шуньи шайвов. 

Что касается форума, то конечно получено подтверждение совпадения сущности шуньи Джонанг с шуньей шайвов. Если бы принципиальные отличия между ними были уже чётко понятны, они были бы вербализованы джонангпа. 

В любом случае, это буддийская школа; а Долпопа - великий философ.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Современные учителя джонанг полагаются на (1) трактаты Асанги (2) некоторые из текстов Нагарджуны (3) тексты Таранатхи и Долпопы. Это в основном (4) сутры и тантры


На какие из текстов Нагарджуны современные учителя Джонанг не полагаются?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Лично я не нахожу никаких принципиальных отличий шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов.


На седьмой странице темы, уже, неплохо бы, сформулировать определение этой самой пустоты Джонанг. Раз вы ее понимаете, то поделитесь знанием, порфавор.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На какие из текстов Нагарджуны современные учителя Джонанг не полагаются?


полагаются или не полагаются?  :Smilie: 
поищите в сети текст сердце жентонга. там указывается на какие тексты сутр, шастр и пр. полагаются в джонанг до сих пор

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> полагаются или не полагаются? 
> поищите в сети текст сердце жентонга. там указывается на какие тексты сутр, шастр и пр. полагаются в джонанг до сих пор


Именно что- НЕ полагаются. То есть какие-то из текстов Нагарджуны для Джонанг- не опора. Есть такое?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Именно что- НЕ полагаются. То есть какие-то из текстов Нагарджуны для Джонанг- не опора. Есть такое?


(1) тексты  Нагарджуны в любом случае комментаторские.
(2) не все они относятся к прасангике (со слов Таранатхи - поскольку его мало кто понял, то большинство учителей стало считать что они только прасангик)

Но чтобы его тексты отбрасывались, не припомню.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> (1) тексты  Нагарджуны в любом случае комментаторские.


Верно, он никогда не называл себя Шакьямуни.




> (2) не все они относятся к прасангике (со слов Таранатхи - поскольку его мало кто понял, то большинство учителей стало считать что они только прасангик)



Вы поняли Таранатху?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы поняли Таранатху?


Да. Там сказано вполне ясно. И не в одном тексте.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Тогда сформулируйте пустоты в стиле Джонанг.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда сформулируйте пустоты в стиле Джонанг.


Вот пусть автор топика это и сделает. Он удже в который раз пытается наехать на другие школы, не разбираясь в тематике никоим образом. Ни в буддизме, ни в школах других традиций. И ни разу пока не процитировал толком ничего, хотя его много раз об этом просили. Только домыслы или лекции (то есть вторичные источники)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Вряд ли автор пытается "наехать", скорее, он просто не приемлет то, что ему кажется неистинным.
Странно то, что вы отказываетесь озвучить определение пустоты Джонанг.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вряд ли автор пытается "наехать", скорее, он просто не приемлет то, что ему кажется неистинным.
> Странно то, что вы отказываетесь озвучить определение пустоты Джонанг.


Ничего странного. Там всё так сказать в порядке. И всё в целом соответствует четырем печатям

   Говорится ли в сутрах, что абсолютная реальность дхарма-дхату является пустотой? В общем, хотя она и является пустотой или пустотностью, но нет никакой необходимости в том, чтобы она была пустой по собственной сути. Ведь присущая мудрость называется пустотой, поскольку она пуста всем, — будь то воспринимаемое, воспринимающий или же умопостроения, т.е. пуста всем, что обладает  характеристиками, отличающимися от неё.

...

   Пустотная присущая мудрость, что свободна от измышлений существует как истинная в виде сущности дхармо-частиц, даже если обычное сознание постигается как не истинное. И даже когда проявляются загрязнения, то сознание, держатель дхармо-частиц, на уровне сущности дхармо-частиц приемлемо как свободное от временных завес. То есть то, что следует отбросить, называется « загрязнения, что существуют как сущность, что не является истинной».

----------

Ашвария (26.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Вряд ли автор пытается "наехать", скорее, он просто не приемлет то, что ему кажется неистинным.
> Странно то, что вы отказываетесь озвучить определение пустоты Джонанг.


Карма Палджор джи - не автор темы. Вот пущай уважаемый @*Германн* даст определение Шуньяты в одной и в другой школе. А также, - расскажет, кто по его мнению такие шайвы. Ведь могут быть неожиданности.  :Wink:

----------

Карма Палджор (26.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Пустотная присущая мудрость, что свободна от измышлений существует как истинная в виде сущности дхармо-частиц, даже если обычное сознание постигается как не истинное. И даже когда проявляются загрязнения, то сознание, держатель дхармо-частиц, на уровне сущности дхармо-частиц приемлемо как свободное от временных завес. То есть то, что следует отбросить, называется « загрязнения, что существуют как сущность, что не является истинной».


Здесь "истинное" полагается именно как то истинное, которое отрицается буддистами прасангиками?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здесь "истинное" полагается именно как то истинное, которое отрицается буддистами прасангиками?


Скорее как то, что утверждается как одна из печатей в праджня-парамите.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Карма Палджор джи - не автор темы. Вот пущай уважаемый @*Германн* даст определение Шуньяты в одной и в другой школе. А также, - расскажет, кто по его мнению такие шайвы. Ведь могут быть неожиданности.


Ну, шайвов мы предоставим самим себе, Леся Ди.
А полезно поучаствовать в теме вы можете, дав определение шаивитской пустоте.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Скорее как то, что утверждается как одна из печатей в праджня-парамите.


И как, по мнению Джонанг, соотносится отрицаемое прасангиками и утверждаемое в 4х печатях?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И как, по мнению Джонанг, соотносится отрицаемое прасангиками и утверждаемое в 4х печатях?


   Да нормально. Только что для вас первично? Четыре  печати характеризующие суть учения? Или то что отрицается прасангиками? Праснагики не могут отрицать некую необусловленность. Ее просто отрицать трудно. И они говорят про относительный уровень. Жентонг говорит о татхагатагарбхе больше

   Таким образом, совершенная чистота, пустота собой, что была высказана Просветлённым, есть относительный уровень, что является состоянием, пустым по себе. И поскольку отсутствие собственной сущности и соотносится с этими тремя природами, то про прасангику говорится как про безошибочную. И то, что понимается как высказывание относительно отсутствия сущности, также провозглашается и последователями пара-свабхава-шуньята-мадхьямаки.
   Бхававивека, Буддха-палита и другие, что известны как последователи прасангики, известны как те, кто говорил про отсутствие сущности. И это провозглашается для обычных существ, будучи главным деянием. 
   Если совершенная природа устанавливается истинно, то можно ли сказать, что она возникает, пребывает или исчезает, что она приходящая, уходящая или изменчивая, пространство или время, единичная или множественная и пр.? Это не так. Ведь если бы было так, то там не было бы истинности. Она является нерожденной, непресекаемой и непребывающей, не приходит и не уходит, не является единичной, не является и множественной, не является причиной и плодом, превосходит три — определение, определяемое и определяющего, свободно от пространства и времени, и по собственной сути не связана с сущностью дхармо-частиц относительного уровня. И поскольку в ней отсутствуют части, различия, подразделения и причины, то она является неделимой. Будучи сущностью дхармо-частиц, она находится везде и охватывает всё.


   Таким образом, эта сущность Истинносущих свободна от двойственности существования и несуществования. И поэтому является несозданной реальностью и несозданным абсолютным уровнем. Таково естественное состояние, что является особенным и сокровенным. Абсолютная реальность дхарма-дхату Просветленных существует как сущность всех качеств Просветлённого. И относительно этого нет
контраргументов, поскольку нет отличий от сферы дхармо-частиц живых существ. Не будет ли логичным тогда сказать, что сущность Благошествующих в потоке ума живых существ пребывает как сущность всех качеств Просветлённого? 
   Относительно этого сказано в Уттаратантре:
   «Ясный свет не является сотворенным и заполняет всё безраздельно. И он есть суть, которой обладают все дхармо-частицы Просветленного, что превосходят числом песчинки на берегу Ганга».
   Поскольку сказано об обладании всеми качествами несотворенной природы, то, действительно, [в сознании обычного существа] существуют все качества Просветлённого абсолютного уровня. Истиной
абсолютного уровня охватывается только присущая мудрость сферы абсолютной реальности. И хотя абсолютный уровень пребывает изначально и в четырех других присущих мудростях, но посредством медитации на пути обретаются они заново.


   Личность не обретает заново ничего, когда является последователем Просветлённого. И поэтому приемлемо говорить, что она является свободной от омрачений, формирующих у нее завесы. Так что
заново обретается всё, представленное на относительном уровне. Сущность абсолютного уровня Просветлённых прошлого и Просветлённых будущего одинакова и между ними и теми, кто, пребывая на относительном уровне, обретают состояние Просветлённого, нет различия в природе . Но поскольку они различаются временем обретения [состояния просветления], то вообще нельзя говорить о корректности
таких понятий как «одинаковость» или «различие»

----------

Ашвария (26.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну, шайвов мы предоставим самим себе, Леся Ди.
> А полезно поучаствовать в теме вы можете, дав определение шаивитской пустоте.


Так я вначале хочу понять, кого именно конкретно уважаемый Германн щитает шайвами. Тем более от этого зависит, вирашайва он или настика с точки зрения моей традиции.
Между прочим слово шакти {оканчивается -кти, качество} - в переводе *сила*.
Возможно имеется ввиду понятие саюджьям (единство со Всеобщим), а возможно и нет {незавершённые понятия мукти - в качестве, мокша - в явлении). Надо уровень понимания сперва узнать.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Так я вначале хочу понять, кого именно конкретно уважаемый Германн щитает шайвами. Тем более от этого зависит, вирашайва он или настика с точки зрения моей традиции.
> Между прочим слово шакти {оканчивается -кти, качество} - в переводе *сила*.
> Возможно имеется ввиду понятие саюджьям (единство со Всеобщим), а возможно и нет {незавершённые понятия мукти - в качестве, мокша - в явлении). Надо уровень понимания сперва узнать.


Вы можете дать определение шайвитской пустоте, по причине, что она интересна не только Германну?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Да нормально.


Нормально это как? Прасангики не противоречат 4 Печатям, как и Джонангпа?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нормально это как? Прасангики не противоречат 4 Печатям, как и Джонангпа?


В общем да. Но прасангика говорит про относительный уровень в основном. В то время как жентонг (джонанг) говорит про абсолютный. у них различается подход.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> В общем да. Но прасангика говорит про относительный уровень в основном. В то время как жентонг (джонанг) говорит про абсолютный. у них различается подход.


В каком из двух уровней у Джонанг и прасангики существуют несогласия?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В каком из двух уровней у Джонанг и прасангики существуют несогласия?


несогласия основные в процессе. с точки зрения жентонга - ужё "всё включено". толкьо мешают завесы. с точки зрения прасангики - всё надо достигать.
Это одно из различий. среди других можно увидеть различное количество видов сознания в обоих направлениях (в жентонге говорится про восемь) и пр.

Лучше почитайте текст Таранатхи. Там достаточно ясно излагается. Сделайте над собой усилие ,которое не смог сделать автор топика

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы можете дать определение шайвитской пустоте, по причине, что она интересна не только Германну?


Ссылки могу дать для ориентировки автору топика - если он сам захочет. Там в ссылках из трёх слов два термина, отсутствующих в Буддизме, но это не значит что нет параллелей.
И именно принципиально понятие Пустоты не отличается от того, которое представил выше Карма Палджор джи.
А это не шиваистский форум.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> несогласия основные в процессе. с точки зрения жентонга - ужё "всё включено". толкьо мешают завесы. с точки зрения прасангики - всё надо достигать.


С точки зрения прасангики, надо еще что нибудь достигать, после снятия двух завес? Вы уверены?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> И именно принципиально понятие Пустоты не отличается от того, которое представил выше Карма Палджор джи.
> .


Докажите, если вы готовы обогатиться духовно.

----------


## Ашвария

> Докажите, если вы готовы обогатиться духовно.


Докажите что если не воспринимаете то что сказано Карма Палджор джи Вы воспримете то что сказал Геше Джампа Тинлей джи:
http://uchebalegko.ru/v4150/геше_джа...ота?page=20

Самое простое, по моему мнению, объяснение
 из находящихся в свободном доступе для чтения.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С точки зрения прасангики, надо еще что нибудь достигать, после снятия двух завес? Вы уверены?


С точки зрения прасангики, надо развивать какие-то качества и пр. для снятия двух или трёх завес. Уверен не я. Это точка зрения многих лам. Последовательный путь однако. с точки зрения жентонг, дзогчен - устраняются только завесы. А всё остальное как бы есть здесь и сейчас.

Всё просто и поэтому сложно.
Поищите текст Таранатхи в сети. Без знания материала - разговор не имеет смысла. За вас что-то разжевывать - никто не подписывался. напрягитесь и сами. Клавиатура есть. Сеть доступна. Вперед

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> С точки зрения прасангики, надо развивать какие-то качества и пр. для снятия двух или трёх завес.


Вас спросили- надо ли что нибудь развивать ПОСЛЕ снятия двух завес в прасангике.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вас спросили- надо ли что нибудь развивать ПОСЛЕ снятия двух завес в прасангике.


А я вам раньше предложил почитать текст Таранатхи где всё достаточно ясно изложено.
Дальше отписываюсь.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вас спросили- надо ли что нибудь развивать ПОСЛЕ снятия двух завес в прасангике.


Заняться снятием третьей завесы.
С уважением, - переводчик из русского на русский (здесь и сейчас каро)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> А я вам раньше предложил почитать текст Таранатхи где всё достаточно ясно изложено.
> Дальше отписываюсь.


Вы всем потенциальным последователям Джонангпа так отвечать будете?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы всем потенциальным последователям Джонангпа так отвечать будете?


Вы не потенциальный последователь Джонанг. И как и кому я отвечаю - это касается только меня и тех с кем общаюсь. Вы не потенциальный последователь Джонанг.
Были бы таким, почитали бы Таранатху. Но вы же сами сказали, что читать не хотите.

А рекламный ролик перед вами раскручивать - смысла не вижу.

Удачи в снятии трёх завес.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Вы не потенциальный последователь Джонанг.


Я - потенциальный последователь Джонанг. Почему вы это отрицаете, никак не вразумлю.

----------


## Ашвария

> Я - потенциальный последователь Джонанг. Почему вы это отрицаете, никак не вразумлю.


Потому что потенциальный последователь Джонанг не "вразумлю" говорит, а "впойму". Потому что ум - это одно, разум - другое, а умствование не есть понимание. Как минимум для верного понимания должно восприятие быть свободно от загрязнения.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Потому что потенциальный последователь Джонанг не "вразумлю" говорит, а "впойму".


Это явный бред. Так что, вполне логично ожидать внятной формулировки пустоты Джонанг.

----------


## Вантус

> Это явный бред. Так что, вполне логично ожидать внятной формулировки пустоты Джонанг.


Потому что с Байдами и Дронами ни у кого желания общаться нет.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Участник Вантус внес свое свое видение ситуации.

----------


## Ашвария

> Участник Вантус внес свое свое видение ситуации.


Свершилось чудное мгновение:
Щас в игнор Окнова пошлю,
Как мимо лётно то видение,
Которое не вразумлю,
Ввиду отсутствия наличия
Желания воспринимать,
Не соблюдения приличия
И жажды время отнимать.
Что Окнов извергает,
меня не возбуждает.

----------


## Германн

> На седьмой странице темы, уже, неплохо бы, сформулировать определение этой самой пустоты Джонанг. Раз вы ее понимаете, то поделитесь знанием, порфавор.


Я не понимаю. Судя по тексту молитвы Е.С. Далай-Ламы о школе Джонанг, в школе должен присутствовать достоверный жентонг: то есть отличия от индуизма (в онтологии) должны быть обязательно. В чём эти принципиальные (не внешние) отличия заключаются, мне не понятно. Особенно в свете того, что джонангпа Alex осмысленно отрицает несубстанциональность пустоты и утверждает, что некоторые учения тиртхиков попадают в "пределы допуска", позволяющие Пробудиться. Это означает, логически, совершенно конкретную ситуацию: Джонанг не имеет принципиальных отличий от онтологии шиваизма, но принципиально отличается от онтологии Гелуг. Но текст молитвы Е.С. Далай-Ламы адресует, всё же, к достоверному жентонгу в Джонанг. Если бы Е.С. Далай-Лама прокомментировал свою молитву в контексте того, что есть достоверный и недостоверный жентонг, я бы понял, как следует понимать ситуацию.

----------


## Chikara

> Я не понимаю. Судя по тексту молитвы Е.С. Далай-Ламы о школе Джонанг, в школе должен присутствовать достоверный жентонг: то есть отличия от индуизма (в онтологии) должны быть обязательно. В чём эти принципиальные (не внешние) отличия заключаются, мне не понятно. Особенно в свете того, что джонангпа Alex осмысленно отрицает несубстанциональность пустоты и утверждает, что некоторые учения тиртхиков попадают в "пределы допуска", позволяющие Пробудиться. Это означает, логически, совершенно конкретную ситуацию: Джонанг не имеет принципиальных отличий от онтологии шиваизма, но принципиально отличается от онтологии Гелуг. Но текст молитвы Е.С. Далай-Ламы адресует, всё же, к достоверному жентонгу в Джонанг. Если бы Е.С. Далай-Лама прокомментировал свою молитву в контексте того, что есть достоверный и недостоверный жентонг, я бы понял, как следует понимать ситуацию.


Германн, Вы опять?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я не понимаю. Судя по тексту молитвы Е.С. Далай-Ламы о школе Джонанг, в школе должен присутствовать достоверный жентонг: то есть отличия от индуизма (в онтологии) должны быть обязательно. В чём эти принципиальные (не внешние) отличия заключаются, мне не понятно. Особенно в свете того, что джонангпа Alex осмысленно отрицает несубстанциональность пустоты и утверждает, что некоторые учения тиртхиков попадают в "пределы допуска", позволяющие Пробудиться. Это означает, логически, совершенно конкретную ситуацию: Джонанг не имеет принципиальных отличий от онтологии шиваизма, но принципиально отличается от онтологии Гелуг. Но текст молитвы Е.С. Далай-Ламы адресует, всё же, к достоверному жентонгу в Джонанг. Если бы Е.С. Далай-Лама прокомментировал свою молитву в контексте того, что есть достоверный и недостоверный жентонг, я бы понял, как следует понимать ситуацию.


Германн, я раз 10 прочла Ваше сообщение, но ничего не поняла в нём, сорри.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Я не понимаю. Судя по тексту молитвы Е.С. Далай-Ламы о школе Джонанг, в школе должен присутствовать достоверный жентонг: то есть отличия от индуизма (в онтологии) должны быть обязательно.


Итак.
Сформулировать пустоту Джонанг вы не можете
Сформулировать пустоту шиваизма вы не можете
Выходит, Германн, что вы отождествляете два одинаково непознанных вами феномена. 
Какие ваши оправдания?

----------

Кузьмич (28.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Германн, я раз 10 прочла Ваше сообщение, но ничего не поняла в нём, сорри.


Это наверно заклинание  :Wink:

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Германн, я раз 10 прочла Ваше сообщение, но ничего не поняла в нём, сорри.


А что, собственно говоря, непонятного? Или это уже просто такой тренд "пнуть" Германна?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Ну, в общем, да.
Но про пустоту тоже интересно.

----------


## Германн

"Школа Джонанг передавалась от Юмо Микьё Дордже дальше через Долпо Сангье, Кюнга Долчога, Джецюна Таранатху и других. Пусть же процветает учение школы Джонанг." Е.С. Далай-Лама 14-й.

Что-то в учениях школы Джонанг - вероятно, изначальное учение Юмо Микьё Дордже - принципиально совместимо с буддийскими учениями о пустоте Гелуг, Кагью и Сакья - качественно отличаясь от онтологии тиртхиков. В Джонанг обязательно должен быть достоверный жентонг, который кардинально отличается от онтологии шиваизма.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это явный бред. Так что, вполне логично ожидать внятной формулировки пустоты Джонанг.


Не. Не бред. Бред то что написал Германн. В очередной раз. Поэтому топики тролля просматриваю редко. Но раз тролль в очередной раз пытается собственно обвинить в ереси одну из школ, что тут еще можно сказать? Ничего. А соответственно и принимать участие в диалоге в теме открытой троллем - не стоит оно того. Захотите спросить - спрашивайте. Но только после прочтения хотя бы одного текста. До того общение будет несколько ограниченным. Вы не слушатель, я не проповедник.


Вон. Опять Германн пишет то в чем не разбирается. В школе Джонанг существуют разные передачи. Он даже не представляет о чем была речь, когда говорилось, что что-то передается от Юмо Микьо Дордже

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> В Джонанг обязательно должен быть достоверный жентонг, который кардинально отличается от онтологии шиваизма.


Может, вы недооцениваете шиваизм? Вдруг он полностью, тотально и абсолютно идентичен буддизму в плане воззрения?
Сформулируйте пустоту шиваизма, чтобы у всех людей доброй воли, населяющих эту планету, появилась возможность сделать самостоятельные выводы: идентина ли... и т.д. Порфавор.

----------


## Германн

Точно указать на достоверный жентонг в школе Джонанг - это указать на отличия онтологии Джонанг от онтологии шиваизма. Нельзя подменить 3-й принцип в совокупности Четырёх Печатей онтологией шиваизма, не разрушив совокупность Четырёх Печатей - не уничтожив буддийский характер учения. Поэтому то, что в учении о пустоте школы Джонанг фундаментально отличает её от шуньи кашмирских шиваитов и натхов - то и указывает на достоверный жентонг. 

Я бы хотел чётко понять, в чём достоверный жентонг заключается.
О том, что он есть в школе Джонанг, свидетельствует молитва Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14-го.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Не. Не бред. Бред то что написал Германн. В очередной раз. Поэтому топики тролля просматриваю редко. Но раз тролль в очередной раз пытается собственно обвинить в ереси одну из школ, что тут еще можно сказать?


Игнорируйте то, что некто, вероятно, тролль. Почему бы не рассматривать тему как информ. среду для продвижения Джонанг?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Игнорируйте то, что некто, вероятно, тролль. Почему бы не рассматривать тему как информ. среду для продвижения Джонанг?


Не вероятно, а пожалуй достоверно (про тролля не сведущего). для продвижения джонанг есть и другие сайты, социальные сети и пр.

----------


## Германн

> Может, вы недооцениваете шиваизм? Вдруг он полностью, тотально и абсолютно идентичен буддизму в плане воззрения?


Не исключаю возможность такой эволюции какой-то шиваитской школы, но не имею данных об этом. В древности, на соответствие буддийскому Учению неортодоксальных учителей проводили проверку пандиты Наланды. Здесь важны квалифицированные заключения. Е.С. Далай-Лама, например, пока не признавал присутствие в других религиях (кроме Бон) пробуждающих Учений.




> Сформулируйте пустоту шиваизма, чтобы у всех людей доброй воли, населяющих эту планету, появилась возможность сделать самостоятельные выводы: идентина ли... и т.д. Порфавор.


http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html
http://nathablog.com/2011/04/02/adinath/

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Точно указать на достоверный жентонг в школе Джонанг - это указать на отличия онтологии Джонанг от онтологии шиваизма.


Так укажите, немедля, по возможности.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так укажите, немедля, по возможности.


Он не может, поскольку с методологией школы не знаком. Равно и с другими школами. Это уже обсуждалось в одной их тем, открытых Германном, где ему указывали на его передергивания и неувязки в доводах. Ну и заодно про незнание матчасти различных школ и направлений

----------


## Германн

> Так укажите, немедля, по возможности.


Я задал вопрос, а не сделал какое-то утверждение. Достоверный жентонг в Джонанг есть (так как есть молитва Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14), но в чём он заключается, не знаю.

----------


## Германн

> Игнорируйте то, что некто, вероятно, тролль. Почему бы не рассматривать тему как информ. среду для продвижения Джонанг?


Этот вопрос может раскрыть джонангпа Alex.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Я задал вопрос, а не сделал какое-то утверждение. Достоверный жентонг в Джонанг есть (так как есть молитва Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14), но в чём он заключается, не знаю.


А в чем заключается Недостоверный жентонг Джонанг, вы знаете?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в чем заключается Недостоверный жентонг Джонанг, вы знаете?


Небольшая поправка к тому что отписал Германн. Буквально недавно составлял небольшую работу по этим вестчам. И вот что касается линии передачи жентонга в джонанг. Сразу оговорюсь, что прописываю не всё, поскольку упоминания часто бывали урывочны.
Шакьямуни - Нагарджуна - Асанга - Васубандху - Дигнага - Майтрипа - Анандакирти - Карашанти - Саджняна - Гавеи Дордже (уже в Тибете) - Цхенкавоче - Шераб Гьялцхен (Долпопа) и т.д. 

Что касается упоминаемого германном Юмо Микьо Дордже, то его указывают в линии передачи Калачакра-тантры в Джонанг. Одним из важнейших учителей этой линии передачи.
вот теперь сами думайте что с чем путает Германн. Какие линии передачи смешались у него в голове

----------

Ашвария (27.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Небольшая поправка к тому что отписал Германн. Буквально недавно составлял небольшую работу по этим вестчам. И вот что касается линии передачи жентонга в джонанг. Сразу оговорюсь, что прописываю не всё, поскольку упоминания часто бывали урывочны.
> Шакьямуни - Нагарджуна - Асанга - Васубандху - Дигнага - Майтрипа - Анандакирти - Карашанти - Саджняна - Гавеи Дордже (уже в Тибете) - Цхенкавоче - Шераб Гьялцхен (Долпопа) и т.д. 
> 
> Что касается упоминаемого германном Юмо Микьо Дордже, то его указывают в линии передачи Калачакра-тантры в Джонанг. Одним из важнейших учителей этой линии передачи.
> вот теперь сами думайте что с чем путает Германн. Какие линии передачи смешались у него в голове


Нам, людям доброй воли, предпочтительно полагать, что в голове у Германна ничего не смешалось.
Мы желаем, чтобы в сей главе пребывал вечно свежий и ясный алмазный покой.
Что касается пустоты Джонанг- по прежнему полная неясность.

----------

Наталья А (27.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нам, людям доброй воли, предпочтительно полагать, что в голове у Германна ничего не смешалось.


Вам? может быть. Но вместо того что "предпочтительно знать", исходили бы из достоверности информации. Это гораздо эффективнее.
Пока что по факту Германн перепутал две линии передачи. Линию передачи калачакра-тантры и линию передачи жентонга




> Что касается пустоты Джонанг- по прежнему полная неясность.


Читайте тексты. И увидите. Вам это не надо до такой же степени как дыхание. Скорее праздный интерес. Но это только предположение.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Вам? может быть. Но вместо того что "предпочтительно знать", исходили бы из достоверности информации. Это гораздо эффективнее.


Я не вижу здесь никакой достоверности, я вижу некоторые посты, от, предположительно, одного и того же автора.
Так что, ваш совет, по повышению эффективности, не встречает, в моем лице, безоговорочного и экстатического приятия.




> Пока что по факту Германн перепутал две линии передачи. Линию передачи калачакра-тантры и линию передачи жентонга


Позор Герману!





> Читайте тексты. И увидите.


Я положил себе за правило не отождествлять настоящий смысл текста и то, что не в меру ретивые последователи из него вычитали.
Итог- вашего понимания текста я не увижу. А оно мне интересно. Каков выход?

----------

Дечен Намдрол (27.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я положил себе за правило не отождествлять настоящий смысл текста и то, что не в меру ретивые последователи из него вычитали.
> Итог- вашего понимания текста я не увижу. А оно мне интересно. Каков выход?


Выход простой - сперва сами изучите текст. Потом поговорим. Может заодно найдете несоответствия в моем переводе, сделанном несколько лет назад.

а относительно Германна... Если он не понимает контекста, путает линии передачи, не знает методологии, не знаком с текстовым наследием, логикой и пр. - достоверность его потуг сходит на нет.

И кстати свое понимание показывал. Вы правда не удосужились заметить. Удачи. После прочтения материалов можно будет и поговорить.
А пока отписываюсь. Захотите поговорить - пишите. Не захотите - не пишите  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Выход простой - сперва сами изучите текст.


Я понял, кто может помочь Германну в определении пустоты Джонанг. Вы.
Поможете? Дадите определение?



> а относительно Германна... Если он не понимает контекста, путает линии передачи, не знает методологии, не знаком с текстовым наследием, логикой и пр. - достоверность его потуг сходит на нет.


Ну, здоровое религиозно-маниакальное зерно в психо конституции Германна мы с вами тоже отрицать  не будем, надеюсь?




> Захотите поговорить - пишите. Не захотите - не пишите


Немудрено потеряться в таком богатстве выбора.

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому что с Байдами и Дронами ни у кого желания общаться нет.


кстати. да. оч. похоже..

----------


## Нико

А кстати, тут ранее давалось определение пустоты джонанг?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> А кстати, тут ранее давалось определение пустоты джонанг?


Нет.

----------


## Нико

> Нет.


Так пусть кто-нибудь даст. :Frown:

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Так пусть кто-нибудь даст.


Маловероятно.
Но надежда теплится.

----------


## Кунсанг

Говорится, что поскольку пустота означает отсутствие чего-то, это чего-то есть объект отрицания, который отрицается пустотой. Например, дхармы пусты от того-то. Этот объект отрицания разнится от школы к школе. Необходимо вероятно не пустоты определение, а определение того, что отрицается в Джонанг пустотой. Явления пусты от чего в Джонанг.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Говорится, что поскольку пустота означает отсутствие чего-то, это чего-то есть объект отрицания, который отрицается пустотой. Например, дхармы пусты от того-то. Этот объект отрицания разнится от школы к школе. Необходимо вероятно не пустоты определение, а определение того, что отрицается в Джонанг пустотой. Явления пусты от чего в Джонанг.


Ваша версия, Кунсанг. От чего пусты явления в Джонанг?

----------


## Германн

А.П. Ольшевский. Понятие пустоты (шуньяты) как объект тантрической садханы в индийской религиозной традиции.

"Концепция Пустоты является высшей точкой развития «апофатической» части индийской теологии. Истинная природа Абсолюта не имеет определения. Она есть *«то, что для шуньявадинов (последователей Шуньявады, буддистов) — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман»* («Аннапурна-упанишад» 3.19).

Никакие относительные понятия (качества, признаки, атрибуты и др.) не могут выразить реальную природу Брахмана, как тишина не может быть выражена с помощью слов. Поэтому Пустота является наиболее полным выражением единой безграничной Реальности или Брахмана (подобно тому, как ноль является суммой бесконечного ряда положительных и отрицательных чисел). В »Чандраджняна-тантре» говорится: «Низ, верх и все направления пространства, земля, вода и огонь, ветер, эфир, ум (манас), разум (буддхи), аханкара («творец личности», эго) — все эти качества есть Шунья, не имеющая опоры и в которой пребывает все».

Согласно «Ануттара-бхаттараке» (одной из бхайрава-агам кашмирского тантрического шиваизма), «это есть место (стхана), где отсутствует стремление к познанию, где обитает Пречистый Бог, свободный от ухода и возвращения, лишенный опоры, лишенный стремления к действию, сам Шива, природой которого является Пустота».

В «Пратьябхиджня-хридае» сказано, что «изначально Парама-шива существует как Анашрита-шива (Шива, «не имеющий пристанища»), природа которого — Абсолютная Пустота (шунья-атишунья), нераздельная с его сиянием».

Согласно «Лингарчана-тантре», «Дэва Садашива не имеет органов чувств (индрия-рахита) и имеет форму пустоты (шунья-рупа)».

Шунья есть неизменная непроявленная (авьякта) природа Шивы и изначальный источник всего.

В «Вимарша-дипике» (комментарии Ачарьи Шивопадхьяи к «Виджнянабхайрава-тантре») сказано: «То свободное и *полное*, называемое Шивой, есть обитель Пустоты (шунья-дхама), где исчезают все элементы (таттва) и откуда они возникают».

«Не существует того, что не там (в Пустоте), не существует того, что не есть то. Внутри и снаружи нее *не существует чего-либо иного*».

05 апреля, 2012 г. 
Лама Йонтен Гиалсто "Введение в линию передачи Жентонг"

"Поэтому, согласно Жентонг, абсолютная природа реальности пуста от всего другого, кроме своей собственной сущностной природы. С точки зрения философии Жентонг, относительная и Абсолютная истины пусты, но пусты по-разному. Явления на относительном уровне (kun rdzob) пусты от своей собственной природы (rang tong), однако реальность Абсолютной истины (don dam) пуста исключительно от других (gzhan stong) зависимых явлений, и *не пуста от своей собственной природы*. Долпопа рассматривал эти подходы как дополняющие друг друга, где Пустота-от-другого рассматривает только абсолютную реальность, а Пустота-от-себя только относительную. 

Все философия Пустоты-от-себя представляет собой отрицание, не утверждающее ничего взамен, тогда как философия Пустоты-от-другого утверждает *существование Будда-природы, пустой от всех временных, непостоянных, зависимых, не присущих ей загрязнений, но не пустой от своей собственной природы*. Будда-природа – это сияющее пробужденное пространство, присутствующее в потоке ума каждого живого существа. Будда-природа совершенна с самого начала, содержит в себе все качества Будды и вечно присутствует в каждом живом существе. Временные и непостоянные омрачения, пустые от своей собственной природы, скрывают Будда-природу и таким образом должны быть устранены на духовном пути для того, чтобы позволить присутствующей Будда-природе проявить себя во всем своем великолепии."

___

*В чём разница между пурнатой (полнотой) Парашивы - и не-пустотой Природы Будды от себя самой?*

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> А.П. Ольшевский. Понятие пустоты (шуньяты) как объект тантрической садханы в индийской религиозной традиции.
> 
> "Концепция Пустоты является высшей точкой развития «апофатической» части индийской теологии. Истинная природа Абсолюта не имеет определения. Она есть *«то, что для шуньявадинов (последователей Шуньявады, буддистов) — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман»* («Аннапурна-упанишад» 3.19).
> 
> Никакие относительные понятия (качества, признаки, атрибуты и др.) не могут выразить реальную природу Брахмана, как тишина не может быть выражена с помощью слов. Поэтому Пустота является наиболее полным выражением единой безграничной Реальности или Брахмана (подобно тому, как ноль является суммой бесконечного ряда положительных и отрицательных чисел). В »Чандраджняна-тантре» говорится: «Низ, верх и все направления пространства, земля, вода и огонь, ветер, эфир, ум (манас), разум (буддхи), аханкара («творец личности», эго) — все эти качества есть Шунья, не имеющая опоры и в которой пребывает все».
> 
> Согласно «Ануттара-бхаттараке» (одной из бхайрава-агам кашмирского тантрического шиваизма), «это есть место (стхана), где отсутствует стремление к познанию, где обитает Пречистый Бог, свободный от ухода и возвращения, лишенный опоры, лишенный стремления к действию, сам Шива, природой которого является Пустота».
> 
> В «Пратьябхиджня-хридае» сказано, что «изначально Парама-шива существует как Анашрита-шива (Шива, «не имеющий пристанища»), природа которого — Абсолютная Пустота (шунья-атишунья), нераздельная с его сиянием».
> ...


Как вы это понимаете Германн?  Спрашиваю потому, что есть риск впасть в прелесть поверхностного отождествления.
Итак, готовы ли вы сформулировать пустоту шиваизма?

----------


## Германн

> Как вы это понимаете Германн?  Спрашиваю потому, что есть риск впасть в прелесть поверхностного отождествления.
> Итак, готовы ли вы сформулировать пустоту шиваизма?


Сам не могу уловить разницу между не-пустотой Джонанг и пурнатой Шиваизма. Мне кажется, что речь разными словами об одном и том же: Абсолют полон собой, реален со своей стороны - феноменальный мир иллюзорен и пуст от своей реальности. Абсолютная реальность с одной стороны, и полная иллюзорность с другой: что в Джонанг, что у шайвов. Но это не значит, что фундаментальной разницы между не-пустотой Джонанг и пурнатой Шиваизма (скрывающимися за пустотой феноменов) действительно нет: я прошу объяснить, в чём же она заключается?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ваша версия, Кунсанг. От чего пусты явления в Джонанг?


Судя по тому, что здесь написано, в жентонг есть два уровня рассматривания явлений. ОДин это отнсительный уровень и на нем явления пусты от самосущего бытия. Второй абсолютный и на нем абсолютная реальность ума пуста от всего иного, кроме собственной сущностной природы Будды. Тогда объект отрицания при относительном рассмотрении явлений одинаков с прасангикой, но объект отрицания с абсолютной точки зрения при рассмотрении дхарматы, как поясняет Джамгон Конгтрул отличаются. 

Жентонг рассматривает относительную реальность как пустую от присущего ему собственного существования. Это пустота от самосущего существования, или Рантонг, рассматривается исключительно как природа относительной реальности, тогда как абсолютная реальность понимается как пустая от всего, кроме себя самой. Следовательно, преходящий ощущаемый нами опыт остается лишенным некой врожденной природы, тогда как безграничная, ясная Будда-природа, присущая всем живым существам, остается неизменной и постоянной.

Джамгон Конгтрул так описал две системы:

“Философии Рантонг и Жентонг Мадхьямака не имеют различия в распознавании “Шуньяты” природы всех явлений, воспринимаемых на относительном уровне. Они также не различаются в достижении медитативного состояния, в котором все крайние идеи полностью растворены. Разница заключается в словах, с помощью которых эти две системы описывают Дхармату. Жентонг описывает Дхармату, ум Будды как абсолютную реальность, тогда как философы Рангтонг опасаются, что если описывать абсолютную реальность таким образом, то люди могут решить, что есть и концептуальная душа или Атма. Философы Жентонг считают, что существует гораздо большая возможность неверно понять описание Пробужденного состояния как несуществующего и пустого.”

----------

Дечен Намдрол (27.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

И объяснение Джамгон Конгтрула я тоже не понял. 
Мне кажется, словно Природа Будды для Жентонг = Атман (нечто неизменное, постоянное, самостоятельно сущее).

В чём разница?

----------


## Нико

Вот про Джонангпу из Meditation on Emptiness by Jeffrey Hopkins (основано на устных учениях Кенсура Легдена):

Джонангпы считают, что две истины различны по сути. Они придерживаются воззрения о "пустоте от иного", т.е., что абсолютная истина пуста от истины-покрова, а истина покрова пуста от абсолютной истины. Это, как считают, подобно учпению самкхьяиков о том, что корень сансары -- это заблуждение относительно личности и природы, и что освобождение обретается благодаря постижению того, что личность не является проявляющейся природой, и что проявляющаяся природа -- не личность. Проводя различие между этими двумя, йогин освобождается от сансары. 

Утверждение Джонангпы о различии по сути двух истин противоречит "Сандхинирмочана-сутре", но отражает принятие гелугпинцами того факта, что во время прямого познания пустоты (всеми, за исключением Будды) уму не предстаёт ни единый из условных феноменов, являющихся основами для качества "пустота". 

Далее.

Воззрение Джонангпа или Джомонангпа, ответвления школы Сакья, некоторые считают фабрикацией, выходящей за пределы индийских философских школ. Их интерпретация пустоты мадхьямики состоит в том, что постоянная, неизменная составляющая (dhatu, khams) татхагаты, присущая всем живым существам, пуста от всех непостоянных феноменов. Пустота здесь -- это "пустота от иного": мир Татхагаты, или природа будды, пуста от непостоянных феноменов, а непостоянные феномены пусты от природы будды. В других школах говорится, что хотя пустота не является непостоянным феноменом и наоборот, это не составляет пустоту; пустота есть отрицание "я" в том смысле, что феномены пусты от, или лишены своего собственного самобытия. Джонангпу многие опровергали, но её основатель Юмоба, хотя и считался подобным ведантинцам в своих воззрениях, широко известен среди учёных всех школ своими сочинениями по Калачакра-тантре.

----------

Дечен Намдрол (27.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Я, поскольку обладаю абсолютно хладнокровным характером, просто подожду, пока кто нибудь, из участников не удосужится ответить строго по теме.
А тема, общими усилиями, свелась к одному вопросу: каков объект отрицания в Джонанг?

----------


## Нико

> Я, поскольку обладаю абсолютно хладнокровным характером, просто подожду, пока кто нибудь, из участников не удосужится ответить строго по теме.
> А тема, общими усилиями, свелась к одному вопросу: каков объект отрицания в Джонанг?


Тогда остаётся одно: хладнокровно ждать, когда Андрей Окнов удосужится простым и понятным языком рассказать про шунью шайвов. Строго по теме.

----------


## Chikara

Андрей Окнов, Вы случайно не инкарнация Катеньки Окишевой?)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Джонангпу многие опровергали, но её основатель Юмоба, хотя и считался подобным ведантинцам в своих воззрениях, широко известен среди учёных всех школ своими сочинениями по Калачакра-тантре.


Представления джонанг в том числе и многие также одобряли и подтверждали достоверность. Другое забавляет. Вот для того чтобы говорить о джонанг - может стоит хоть раз почитать то что есть в джонанг? Или как обычно принято на бф - действовать по принципе ОБС?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Андрей Окнов, Вы случайно не инкарнация Катеньки Окишевой?)


Новая волна воплощений? Пока давать титулы тулку

----------


## Нико

> Представления джонанг в том числе и многие также одобряли и подтверждали достоверность. Другое забавляет. Вот для того чтобы говорить о джонанг - может стоит хоть раз почитать то что есть в джонанг? Или как обычно принято на бф - действовать по принципе ОБС?


Кенсур Легден -- это ОБ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кенсур Легден -- это ОБ?


Вы поняли что написал? или через слово?

----------


## Нико

> Андрей Окнов, Вы случайно не инкарнация Катеньки Окишевой?)


Это не по теме. Никто же не спросит, чья Вы инкарнация?

----------


## Нико

> Вы поняли что написал? или через слово?


Поняла. Можно текстов много читать, но вот потом просто и доступно изложить суть прочитанного -- далеко не каждый может. Намёками выражаться -- это не мой вариант. Понимания.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поняла. Можно текстов много читать, но вот потом просто и доступно изложить суть прочитанного -- далеко не каждый может. Намёками выражаться -- это не мой вариант. Понимания.


То есть зачем читать? Супер. Превосходно Нико. Значит вариант ОБС пока в силе. Пара-тройка текстов Таранатхи есть и в сети на русском. четвертый собор Долпопы также есть на русском и английском. кто мешает просмотреть? Лень? Неудобство в том, что может показать противоречие со сказанным вашими учителями и предпочтительными для вас переводчиками? Кто сказал что ваших учителей должны слушаться все? С какого перепугу?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Андрей Окнов, Вы случайно не инкарнация Катеньки Окишевой?)


Как мне нравится, когда девушка заговаривает первой.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> То есть зачем читать? Супер. Превосходно Нико. Значит вариант ОБС пока в силе. Пара-тройка текстов Таранатхи есть и в сети на русском. четвертый собор Долпопы также есть на русском и английском. кто мешает просмотреть? Лень? Неудобство в том, что может показать противоречие со сказанным вашими учителями и предпочтительными для вас переводчиками? Кто сказал что ваших учителей должны слушаться все? С какого перепугу?


Уважаемый, но Вы же сами с какого-то перепугу занимаетесь экстраполяцией наставлений отдельно взятого наставника, утверждающего возможность самопосвящений в тантрические практики, комментируя соответствующие темы.

----------

Нико (27.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уважаемый, но Вы же сам с какого-то перепугу занимаетесь экстраполяцией наставлений отдельно взятого наставника, утверждающего возможность самопосвящений в тантрические практики, комментируя соответствующие темы.


Не отдельно взятого наставника. И у этого наставника, если хоть взглянули что там пишется, указаны и другие. Из других школ.
Вдобавок я таки читаю, что есть. Но не полагаюсь "на лекции" как на истину в последней инстанции. тексты при желании поднять не трудно (тем более переводчику, Нико например). Поэтому собственно и вопрос. Если тексты в наличии на русском языке - то кто мешает почитать тексты традиции ,а не тексты других лиц о традиции к которой они не принадлежат? Никто. Только лень или нежелание. Так что высказывание - мимо

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Не отдельно взятого наставника. И у этого наставника, если хоть взглянули что там пишется, указаны и другие. Из других школ.
> Вдобавок я таки читаю, что есть. Но не полагаюсь "на лекции" как на истину в последней инстанции. тексты при желании поднять не трудно (тем более переводчику, Нико например). Поэтому собственно и вопрос. Если тексты в наличии на русском языке - то кто мешает почитать тексты традиции ,а не тексты других лиц о традиции к которой они не принадлежат? Никто. Только лень или нежелание. Так что высказывание - мимо


А Вы наивно полагаете, что лишь Карма Чагме, в отличии от учителей, которых предпочитает Нико, обосновывает свою позицию в том числе и посредством цитат, принадлежащих учителям, представителям иных школ?

Читать - ещё не значит понимать, а учитывая количество абсурдных противоречий, которые можно встретить просматривая Ваши высказывания в разнообразных темах + имеющий место гонор, то относительно чистоты и правильности понимания прочитанного Вами, лично у меня возникают огромные сомнения.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вы наивно полагаете, что лишь Карма Чагме, в отличии от учителей, которых предпочитает Нико, обосновывает свою позицию в том числе и посредством цитат, принадлежащим учителям, представителям иных школ?


Я полагаю, пока не приведено утверждение из соответствующей традиции, остальное - личное мнение того или иного учителя. А полагать что все учителя изучают тексты и других традиций - это наивность.




> Читать - ещё не значит понимать, а учитывая количество абсурдных противоречий, которые можно встретить просматривая Ваши высказывания в разнообразных темах + имеющий место гонор, то относительно чистоты и правильности понимания прочитанного Вами, лично у меня возникают огромные сомнения.


Примените к себе и к Нико. Ок? Хорошо. Нико периодически ошибается при цитировании материалов той или иной лекции. Причем додумывая то, чего там нет или  что не подразумевается. Поэтому вопрос относителньо понимания прочитанного - не только ко мне. А противоречия.... приводите тексты которым они противопостоавляются. Тогда и поговорим. Если же вы не говорите про ошибки в той или иной теме, получаем что их нет. И вам, так сказать последователю махаяны, всё равно что остальным преподносится что-то недостоверное. Так что? Будем говорить о том что вам всё равно что слушают/читают другие существа или о том, что вы придерживаетесь обязательств махаяны и будете им помогать отходить от недостоверных представлений? Вы противоречите сами себе в этом.

И на этой приятной ноте покидаю данную тему. Отвечать не надо. Читать как-то не буду. Лень обуяла

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Отвечать не надо. Читать как-то не буду. Лень обуяла


Оригинально.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Сам не могу уловить разницу между не-пустотой Джонанг и пурнатой Шиваизма. Мне кажется, что речь разными словами об одном и том же: Абсолют полон собой, реален со своей стороны - феноменальный мир иллюзорен и пуст от своей реальности. Абсолютная реальность с одной стороны, и полная иллюзорность с другой: что в Джонанг, что у шайвов. Но это не значит, что фундаментальной разницы между не-пустотой Джонанг и пурнатой Шиваизма (скрывающимися за пустотой феноменов) действительно нет: я прошу объяснить, в чём же она заключается?


**Эта Пустота - это космическая Суперполнота.**

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> утверждающего возможность самопосвящений в тантрические практики, .


Вы, конечно же, понимаете о чем говорите и, просто, делитесь фактами?  Верно?

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы, конечно же, понимаете о чем говорите и, просто, делитесь фактами?  Верно?


Если бы этот человек осознавал о чём сейчас сказал, то дискутировать бы не стал.
Это конечно же не правда, и линию передачи подвергать сомнению в таких масштабах, да ещё и на Буддийском форуме, - нецелесообразно, какую цель бы человек ни преследовал.
К сожалению, приходилось с подобным по жизни сталкиваться.
И со всей серьёзностью возьму на себя дерзость утверждать, что такие *самопосвящения* в этой линии и практике (было упомянуто о Тантре) невозможны.

----------


## Нико

> Вы, конечно же, понимаете о чем говорите и, просто, делитесь фактами?  Верно?


Фактами, полученными от Карма Палджора.

----------

Дечен Намдрол (27.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И со всей серьёзностью возьму на себя дерзость утверждать, что такие *самопосвящения* в этой линии и практике (было упомянуто о Тантре) невозможны.


Вы уже получили разрешения от Карма Палджора на такие дерзкие высказывания?

----------

Дечен Намдрол (27.07.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Друзья, все вопросы и восклицания по поводу возможности  самопосвящения в высшие классы тантры не по адресу, обратитесь к Карме Палджору.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы уже получили разрешения от Карма Палджора на такие дерзкие высказывания?


У меня легально коренной Учитель с 1984, и он не похож на Карма Палджор джи.

----------


## Нико

> У меня легально коренной Учитель с 1984, и он не похож на Карма Палджор джи.


Не знаю даже, что ответить..... Вы ведь при Вашей традиции теперь буддизмом увлекаетесь?

----------


## Ашвария

> Уважаемый, но Вы же сами с какого-то перепугу занимаетесь экстраполяцией наставлений отдельно взятого наставника, утверждающего возможность самопосвящений в тантрические практики, комментируя соответствующие темы.


ЭТО Ваши слова. 
В точности цитированные. А не другого участника форума. И они оскорбляют Честь Ламы в этой линии передачи Учения.

----------


## Нико

> ЭТО Ваши слова. 
> В точности цитированные. А не другого участника форума. И они оскорбляют Честь Ламы в этой линии передачи Учения.


ЧЕСТЬ ЛАМЫ оскорбляют? А про оскобления ЧЕСТИ моих ЛАМ Вы не задумывались ни разу? Извините уж, не стерпела.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> ЭТО Ваши слова. 
> В точности цитированные. А не другого участника форума. И они оскорбляют Честь Ламы в этой линии передачи Учения.


Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что Леся Ди под "ламой" подразумевает Карму Палджора.  :Smilie:  Однако, даже несмотря на данное недоразумение, я всё равно не понимаю как данная констатация факта может кого-либо оскорбить, будь-то Карму Палджора, будь-то самого Карму Чогме.

----------


## Нико

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что Леся Ди под "ламой" подразумевает Карму Палджора.  Однако, даже несмотря на данное недоразумение, я всё равно не понимаю как данная констатация факта может кого-либо оскорбить, будь-то Карму Палджора, будь-то самого Карму Чогме.


Тут оскорблений не было. Даже в отношении "самого". ))))

----------


## Ашвария

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что Леся Ди под "ламой" подразумевает Карму Палджора.  Однако, даже несмотря на данное недоразумение, я всё равно не понимаю как данная констатация факта может кого-либо оскорбить, будь-то Карму Палджора, будь-то самого Карму Чогме.


Вы не обязаны озвучивать каждую причуду ума, которая терзает Вашу бедную голову.
И следовать каждой умственной спекуляции, почерпнутой из обезьяньего источника (имею ввиду эти же прыжки ума как источник; это легальное сравнение в моей традиции), - а надо пытаться руководствоваться разумом, потому как сила разума в санскрите звучит: Буддха шакти.
Итого информативность Вашего сообщения в который раз приближается к нулю. Тем более Карма Палджор джи вчера чёрным по белому ответил, что он НЕ Лама.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Вы не обязаны озвучивать каждую причуду ума, которая терзает Вашу бедную голову.
> И следовать каждой умственной спекуляции, почерпнутой из обезьяньего источника (имею ввиду эти же прыжки ума как источник; это легальное сравнение в моей традиции), - а надо пытаться руководствоваться разумом, потому как сила разума в санскрите звучит: Буддха шакти.
> Итого информативность Вашего сообщения в который раз приближается к нулю. Тем более Карма Палджор джи вчера чёрным по белому ответил, что он НЕ Лама.


Хорошо, хорошо...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо, хорошо...


Тогда он "сумрачный гений" наверняка. Если не лама, конечно...

----------

Аурум (28.07.2013), Дечен Намдрол (27.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Итого информативность Вашего сообщения в который раз приближается к нулю. Тем более Карма Палджор джи вчера чёрным по белому ответил, что он НЕ Лама.


Ну, не будем  делать  такие глобальные выводы, Леся Ди. Может, для кого то и лама. Что в этом такого, апокалиптического?
Однако, что-то про пустоту Джонанг никто не внес лепту, это немного огорчительно.

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну, не будем  делать  такие глобальные выводы, Леся Ди. Может, для кого то и лама. Что в этом такого, апокалиптического?
> Однако, что-то про пустоту Джонанг никто не внес лепту, это немного огорчительно.


У Вас если теперь два ника, что ли, то хотя бы не путайте под каким кому отвечаете.

----------


## Андрей Окнов

Немного жаль, что вас занимает вопрос ников более, чем пустота Джонанг. Мы могли бы духовно обогатиться, взаимно, сложись все чуть иначе.

----------


## Германн

Друзья. Прошу не срываться на флейм. Все мы - друзья, и будем совершенно спокойно пить чай. Все мы желаем  друг другу только добра. Давайте беседовать сугубо философски...

----------

Alex (28.07.2013), Pema Sonam (29.07.2013), Ашвария (28.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Друзья. Прошу не срываться на флейм. Все мы - друзья, и будем совершенно спокойно пить чай. Все мы желаем  друг другу только добра. Давайте беседовать сугубо философски...


Так и беседуйте. Только по делу.

----------


## Германн

Спросил на форуме Сураджа "Ясный Свет": 
http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00...0-0-1375082035

----------


## Германн

Спросил на форуме КИ и Тest "Дхарма":
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic4578.html

----------


## Нико

"А в ответ -- тишина"....

----------


## Ашвария

> Спросил на форуме КИ и Тest "Дхарма":
> http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic4578.html


. . . Я спросил у тополя
. . . Я спросил у осени
. . . Я спросил у дождика
Быть может лучше обратно открыть ту тему о неспешном поиске невесты для Германна? . .

----------

Аурум (29.07.2013), Карма Палджор (29.07.2013), Нико (29.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> "А в ответ -- тишина"....


Вывод: шунья, с которой имеют дело в медитации российские джонангпа, действительно не отличается от шуньи шайвов - потому что никто не может сформулировать фундаментальные отличия. Если бы принципиальные отличия были известны, они были бы чётко указаны.

----------


## Нико

> Вывод: шунья, с которой имеют дело в медитации российские джонангпа, действительно не отличается от шуньи шайвов - потому что никто не может сформулировать фундаментальные отличия. Если бы принципиальные отличия были известны, они были бы чётко указаны.


Ну так Вы-то можете хотя сформулировать, что такое шунья шайвов? Или нет? Если нет, зачем разговор затевать об этом?

----------


## Аурум

> Ну так Вы-то можете хотя сформулировать, что такое шунья шайвов? Или нет? Если нет, зачем разговор затевать об этом?


Нико, весь пост был затеян ради последней фразы Германна!  :Big Grin: 
И, думаю, эта фраза была бы такой при любом раскладе.

----------

Ашвария (29.07.2013), Карма Палджор (29.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Просил же. Не кормить тролля. Ему же всё равно, что будут говорить другие, даже если они правы, а он нет. Видно форум действительно превращается в площадку имени Германна. Вот интересно, что будут говорить остальные (не-гелугпинцы), которым тоже потом будет доставаться в силу воинственного невежества сего человека? А потом достанется и гелугпинцам, а потом и всем остальным.




> Нико, весь пост был затеян ради последней фразы Германна! 
> И, думаю, эта фраза была бы такой при любом раскладе.


Фраза всё равно была бы такой по любому. Как и многие другие фразы.

----------

Аурум (30.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Просил же. Не кормить тролля. Е


Понято  :Smilie:  рекламу Германизма из подписи убрала.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вывод: шунья, с которой имеют дело в медитации российские джонангпа, действительно не отличается от шуньи шайвов - потому что никто не может сформулировать фундаментальные отличия. Если бы принципиальные отличия были известны, они были бы чётко указаны.


Можно было и не открывать данную тему, потому что этот оригинальный «вывод» Вам был известен с самого начала и главное было к нему придти. Хотя вывод может быть проще —Вы всех достали уже своей шуньей шайвов, и на БФ и на дхармаорге, а на Ясном Свете народ посдержаннее и сразу предпочитает не кормить тролля.

Вы уже прочитали “The Buddha Within”?

----------

Alex (30.07.2013), Аурум (30.07.2013), Карма Палджор (30.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Можно было и не открывать данную тему, потому что этот оригинальный «вывод» Вам был известен с самого начала и главное было к нему придти. Хотя вывод может быть проще —Вы всех достали уже своей шуньей шайвов, и на БФ и на дхармаорге, а на Ясном Свете народ посдержаннее и сразу предпочитает не кормить тролля.


Цхультрим свет Тращи. что-то подсказывает, что Германн начнет заодно обвинять и те форумы в незнании предмета

----------

Ашвария (30.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546017



> Я считаю, что буддийская шуньявада имеет определенный "предел допуска", в который попадают (по моему мнению, которое я никому не навязываю) некоторые (далеко не все) "индуистские" школы.


Это касается не буддийской шуньявады, а шуньявады, господствующей конкретно в Джонанг. (Нет фундаментальных, качественных, принципиальных отличий шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов.) Поэтому:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post590504



> Вопрос в другом: чем именно уникально учение Будды, что является маркером, отличающим его от адхармы? И — развивая вопрос — можно ли выделить один-единственный такой произнак или дело, скорее, в совокупности признаков?
> Уважаемый Германн чуть реже, чем в каждом своем сообщении, заявляет, что таким маркером является онтология бессубстратного процесса, несколько неточно называемая им "Пустотой пустоты пустоты пустоты". Проблема в том, что при таком подходе за бортом оказывается полностью школа джонанг, а также частично кагью и ньингма, а также почти весь дальневосточный буддизм.


это не является проблемой предложенного определения уникальности буддийского учения, а является проблемой школы Джонанг, которая оказывается за бортом ортодоксального буддизма (пока не стали общепринятыми принципиальные отличия шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов).

Совокупность Четырёх Печатей - догматическое определение Будда-Дхармы - это не шкаф с четырьмя секциями, в которые можно вкладывать что угодно. В частности, нельзя заменить буддийскую шуньяваду на пустотность шайвов без ущерба для совокупности.

Джонанг буддийская школа, а Долпопа великий философ - но он ошибался. 
Буддийская, аутентичная шунья не может совпадать по значению с онтологией шиваизма. 

Реализованные мастера не учили, что шиваиты, со своими представлениями, тоже достигают Пробуждения. Без правильных воззрений (можно интерпретировать и великого Долпопу так, чтоб получилась буддийская шуньявада) нельзя достичь Пробуждения - можно только установить благую связь с буддизмом и накопить заслуги.

----------


## Ашвария

Уважаемый Германн.
Вот этот последний Ваш пост напоминает стилем это:
http://royallib.ru/read/saymak_kliff...echisti.html#0

Там между прочим к Троллю отнеслись сострадательно.
[[это вместо кнопки #246  пост не нравится]]

----------


## Кунсанг

Про пустоту пустоты, как один из 16 аспектов пустоты Кэнпо Цултим Гьямцо Ринпоче:

4. Пустота пустоты
Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это «пустотой». Далее, Мудрый сказал: «Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой» (185). Пустота того, что называется «пустотой», – это «пустота пустоты». Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем (186).
С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты.
Мы можем подумать: «О, пустота – это пустота». Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты.

Здесь есть о жентонг в книге

Почтенный Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче
Последовательные стадии медитации на пустотность

----------

Германн (31.07.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Про пустоту пустоты, как один из 16 аспектов пустоты Кэнпо Цултим Гьямцо Ринпоче:
> 
> 4. Пустота пустоты
> Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это «пустотой». Далее, Мудрый сказал: «Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой» (185). Пустота того, что называется «пустотой», – это «пустота пустоты». Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем (186).
> 
> С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты.
> Мы можем подумать: «О, пустота – это пустота». Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты.
> 
> Здесь есть о жентонг в книге
> ...


Насколько мне известно, кхенпо Цюльтрим Гьяцо, будучи кагьюпой, является при этом сторонником философских взглядов жентонг.

----------

Нико (30.07.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Встретил в одном из книжных магазинов Катманду такой вот труд, посвящённый Пустотности пустоты, однако так и не успел пока с ним ознакомиться. Германн, возможно Вам он покажется интересным. В отличие от большинства, обвиняющих Вас в троллинге, я лично считаю, что Вы задались достойной целью, и мне искренне интересно наблюдать за Вашими исследованиями и анализом.

----------

Германн (31.07.2013), Наталья А (30.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Встретил в одном из книжных магазинов Катманду такой вот труд, посвящённый Пустотности пустоты, однако так и не успел пока с ним ознакомиться. Германн, возможно Вам он покажется интересным. В отличие от большинства, обвиняющих Вас в троллинге, я лично считаю, что Вы задались достойной целью, и мне искренне интересно наблюдать за Вашими исследованиями и анализом.


Автор -- очень выдающийся лама.

----------

Дечен Намдрол (30.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Долпопа великий философ - но он ошибался.


Я так мозг изогнуть не могу. Завидую.

----------

Aion (30.07.2013), Tong Po (30.07.2013), Дондог (08.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Как же забавно




> Джонанг буддийская школа, а Долпопа великий философ - но он ошибался. 
> Буддийская, аутентичная шунья не может совпадать по значению с онтологией шиваизма.


Долпопа значит ошибался? Это с какой точки зрения? С точки зрения Рангджунга Дордже - всё было в порядке. Хотя Рангджунг Дордже тоже придерживался жентонга.
А. Понял - с точки зрения Германна. А это аутентичный источник? Если он аутентичный, то интересно почему Германно до сих пор не научился прямо отвечать на вопросы? Или скажем почему путает две разные линии передачи? Можно предположить что он в этом не разбирается. Ой вэй. И как могли такое великое существо послать и у Сураджа (которого он обвинил в коренном падении) и с дхарма-орга.

----------

Aion (30.07.2013), Tong Po (30.07.2013), Аурум (30.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Долпопа значит ошибался? Это с какой точки зрения? С точки зрения Рангджунга Дордже - всё было в порядке. Хотя Рангджунг Дордже тоже придерживался жентонга.


Ну не можем же мы кроме точки зрения Германна не учитывать в данном случае мнение таких мастеров как Микйо Дордже, Будон Ринчендуб или Джу Мипам, я уже не говорю про Кхедруба Чже и Гьялцаба Чже.

----------


## Нико

Вместо флуда кто-нить объяснил бы про "шунью шайвов"? Наконец? Чтобы все всё поняли и успокоились уже?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну не можем же мы кроме точки зрения Германна не учитывать в данном случае мнение таких мастеров как Микйо Дордже, Будон Ринчендуб или Джу Мипам, я уже не говорю про Кхедруба Чже и Гьялцаба Чже.


А также Джамгон Конгтрул, Долпопа, Рангджунг Дордже, Таранатха и пр. Продолжить перечислять учителей, которые к жентонгу относились более чем хорошо? Там есть учителя и из Сакья. Все учителя обучаются в рамках представлений своих школ. Не очень часто случается что кто-то выходит за эти рамки. И также не часто слцучается что учитель одной школы всеръез изучает писания другой, как бы вам не хотелось так думать. Но что самое веселое в ваших представлениях, уважаемый, так это то что вы не удосужились похоже узнать на чем основывается собственно жентонг в джонанг. На каких основных текстах. До тех пор всё это будет представлять пустую речь и флуд. Как у Германна (путающего линии передачи)

Дальше читать будет вдвойне лениво. Вечер настал. Отдыхать немного надо.

Дечен. Не можете толком ничего сказать по теме, так не переходите на обсуждение личности. оно того не стоит.

----------

Aion (31.07.2013), Tong Po (31.07.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> А также Джамгон Конгтрул, Долпопа, Рангджунг Дордже, Таранатха и пр. Продолжить перечислять учителей, которые к жентонгу относились более чем хорошо? Там есть учителя и из Сакья. Все учителя обучаются в рамках представлений своих школ. Не очень часто случается что кто-то выходит за эти рамки. И также не часто слцучается что учитель одной школы всеръез изучает писания другой, как бы вам не хотелось так думать. Но что самое веселое в ваших представлениях, уважаемый, так это то что вы не удосужились похоже узнать на чем основывается собственно жентонг в джонанг. На каких основных текстах. До тех пор всё это будет представлять пустую речь и флуд. Как у Германна (путающего линии передачи)
> 
> Дальше читать будет вдвойне лениво. Вечер настал. Отдыхать немного надо.
> 
> Дечен. Не можете толком ничего сказать по теме, так не переходите на обсуждение личности. оно того не стоит.


Я тоже могу с лёгкостью продолжить список тех, кто критиковал Жентонг, и это также будут представители четырёх основных школ. Относительно опыта изучения писаний других традиций, могу лишь сказать, что опыт упоминаемого Вами Джамгона Конгтрула опровергает данный тезис, сюда же можно добавить практически всех выдающихся мастеров Риме, которые хотя и придерживались определённых воззрений, тем не менее, были знакомы с писаниями всех основных школ. Также можете почитать намтар Чже Ринпоче, дабы не выдвигать более подобные, весьма спорные тезисы. Из современных учителей в пример можно поставить Куну Ринпоче, Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче, ну и естественно Гьялву Ринпоче.

Хотя я понимаю, вероятно данный тезис укрепился в Вашем сознании ещё со времён АП.  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дечен Намдрол
см. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post604371

Не утруждайте себя. Игнор есть игнор

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дечен Намдрол
см. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post604371

Не утруждайте себя. Игнор есть игнор 

Если что - это сообщение могу копировать долго. Пока не поймётё, о чем оно

----------


## Ашвария

> Вместо флуда кто-нить объяснил бы про "шунью шайвов"? Наконец? Чтобы все всё поняли и успокоились уже?


Уважаемая Нико.
Германн получил две прямые ссылки на два разных источника прямой этой информации. В личные сообщения. И его право как опытного члена форума ими пользоваться по его усмотрению. И поскольку кто такие шайвы, как понимат уважаемый Германн, не было озвучено конкретно, тут ничем не могу более конкретно помочь... Вот пусть бы сам и выбрал. Притом по-русски оба источника, и ссылки на конкретные разделы и названия там есть, потому не подделка.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема почищена, прошу её придерживаться без переходов на личности и обсуждения модераториала, пожалуйста.

----------

Ашвария (31.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемая Нико.
> Германн получил две прямые ссылки на два разных источника прямой этой информации. В личные сообщения. И его право как опытного члена форума ими пользоваться по его усмотрению. И поскольку кто такие шайвы, как понимат уважаемый Германн, не было озвучено конкретно, тут ничем не могу более конкретно помочь... Вот пусть бы сам и выбрал. Притом по-русски оба источника, и ссылки на конкретные разделы и названия там есть, потому не подделка.


Ужаваемая Леся,
Мне неведомы ссылки, полученные Германном. Я не очень знаю про шайвов, и про их т.н. пустотность, поэтому у меня логика предельно простая: пусть расскажет про "пустоту" у шайвов, а потом мы все вместе, напрягшись, сравним её с пустотой у Джонангпы. Это -- обыденнная логика. А иначе получается: "Купи слона!" -- "Нет, сам купи слона!" И т.п.

----------


## Германн

Долпопа ошибался с точки зрения Четырёх Печатей - буддийского критерия ортодоксальности. Потому что Четыре Печати не шкаф с четырьмя секциями, в которые можно вложить что угодно; не схема с четырьмя ярлыками, которыми можно обозначать любой концепт. Нельзя взять буддийскую шунью, и без ущерба для совокупности Четырёх Печатей заменить (на уровне значения, стоящего за разными словами) шуньей шайвов. Буддизм и шиваизм - разные учения. Шунья не может быть, принципиальным образом, одной и то же.

Это не лишает Долпопу величия, как философа - а школу Джонанг статуса буддийской школы, традиционной для Тибета. А молитву Е.С. Далай-Ламы можно понимать так, что в Джонанг кроме ошибочных мнений (возможно, уже перетолкованных) есть достоверный жентонг. 

Сам я могу ошибаться во всём. Если будут показаны, чётко и внятно, фундаментальные отличия шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов, то я совершенно не прав.

----------


## Германн

> Ужаваемая Леся,
> Мне неведомы ссылки, полученные Германном. Я не очень знаю про шайвов, и про их т.н. пустотность, поэтому у меня логика предельно простая: пусть расскажет про "пустоту" у шайвов, а потом мы все вместе, напрягшись, сравним её с пустотой у Джонангпы. Это -- обыденнная логика. А иначе получается: "Купи слона!" -- "Нет, сам купи слона!" И т.п.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post603238
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post603185

Для буддийского тантрического созерцания необходимо представление о буддийской же пустоте. 

(Если бы практика работала на Пробуждение сама собой, без верных взглядов на пустотность, можно было бы преподавать тантрические методы как фитнес, или как курсы йоги: и вне зависимости от мировоззрения, альтруистичный "физкультурник" достигал бы Пробуждения.) 

Если буддист медитирует, он обязательно должен иметь представление о пустотности - и не нужно писать диссертацию, чтоб понять, с чем ты работаешь каждый день. Поэтому, каждый практикующий джонангпа может сравнить пустоту школы Джонанг, с которой он имеет дело в медитации, с пустотой шайвов.  

http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/emptiness.html 
Можно ограничиться только статьёй Ольшевского для сравнения.

Если фундаментальные отличия между шуьней Джонанг и шуньей шайвов действительно существуют, они обязательно будут указаны практикующими джонангпа. Если не будут указаны - их просто нет.

----------

Ашвария (31.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Можно ограничиться только статьёй Ольшевского для сравнения.


Кроме статьи Ольшевского по заявленной теме хоть один текст назовите, пожалуйста, а то создаётся впечатление, что Вы своё воззрение только на этой шиваитской статье и основываете, а с текстами представителей жентонг не знакомы вообще.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tong Po (31.07.2013), Аурум (31.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Кроме статьи Ольшевского по заявленной теме хоть один текст назовите, пожалуйста, а то создаётся впечатление, что Вы своё воззрение только на этой шиваитской статье и основываете, а с текстами представителей жентонг не знакомы вообще.


Анекдот про "Битлз", напетый по телефону, напоминает.  :Big Grin:

----------

Tong Po (31.07.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Поэтому, каждый практикующий джонангпа может сравнить пустоту школы Джонанг, с которой он имеет дело в медитации, с пустотой шайвов.


С пустотой шайвов, с которой он не имеет дело в медитации  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------

Tong Po (31.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

Вопрос конкретизирован: джонангпа нужно сравнить именно ту пустоту, с которой он медитирует, с пустотой шайвов из статьи Ольшевского. Человек знает, как он медитирует - а статья перед ним. Если принципиальные отличия между двумя шуньями действительно существуют, они будут указаны. Если никто не может указать - существенных отличий нет. 

И не о чем тут больше говорить.

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос конкретизирован: джонангпа нужно сравнить именно ту пустоту, с которой он медитирует, с пустотой шайвов из статьи Ольшевского. Если же тайна сия велика есть, то откуда джонангпа знать, что он вообще буддист? Всё непонятно, всё неясно, всё тонет в деталях - и не поддаётся объяснению. 
> 
> Если принципиальные отличия между двумя шуньями действительно существуют, они будут указаны. Если не будут указаны - существенных отличий между ними нет. И не о чем тут больше говорить.


Германн, не надо про то, "что всё тонет в деталях!. Приведите здесь пустоту шайвов хотя бы от Ольшевского, хотя, блин, не знаю, кто это. Затем сравните с источниками. Укажите. Меня Ваше голословие местами уже напрягает.

----------

Кузьмич (06.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Да уж, если цитаты из тантр, приведённые Ольшанским не имеют искажений, то шунья Жентонг представляется тождественной шунье шайвов, поскольку относительно абсолютной природы постулируется та же пустотность от всего, кроме себя самой.

----------


## Alex

> Это не лишает Долпопу величия, как философа.


А что, в таком случае, великого в его философии, если она ошибочна, да еще и в самой своей сути, в сердцевине? Или вы имеете в виду "великого *небуддийского* философа", вроде Абхинавагупты или Шопенгауэра?

----------


## Германн

> Германн, не надо про то, "что всё тонет в деталях!. Приведите здесь пустоту шайвов хотя бы от Ольшевского, хотя, блин, не знаю, кто это. Затем сравните с источниками. Укажите. Меня Ваше голословие местами уже напрягает.


Это уже было сделано: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post603238

----------


## Alex

По сабжу: я пока что каких-либо радикальных отличий не нашел (но я не слишком знаком с онтологией различных направлений шайвизма). 

Меня, правда, несколько смущает трактовка феноменального мира как иллюзии - но, во-первых, это не имеет прямого отношения к теме, а, во-вторых, жентонг даже в Тибете имеет несколько разновидностей. Трактовка Шакья Чогдена мне лично ближе. Но, опять же, это отдельная тема и я не готов ее развивать накануне отпуска.

Германн, вы довольны моим ответом?

----------

Германн (31.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А что, в таком случае, великого в его философии, если она ошибочна, да еще и в самой своей сути, в сердцевине? Или вы имеете в виду "великого *небуддийского* философа", вроде Абхинавагупты или Шопенгауэра?


Величие в том, что авторскую терминологию использовали другие, споры продолжались 700 лет, и до сих пор есть верные последователи. Долпопа часть истории буддизма и тибетской философии, Джонанг традиционная буддийская школа - что же касается Пробуждения, к нему ведут только учения, соответствующие Четырём Печатям. Если заменить буддийскую шунью на шиваитскую, совокупность Четырёх Печатей распадается, и учение к Пробуждению не ведёт.

----------


## Германн

> По сабжу: я пока что каких-либо радикальных отличий не нашел (но я не слишком знаком с онтологией различных направлений шайвизма). 
> 
> Меня, правда, несколько смущает трактовка феноменального мира как иллюзии - но, во-первых, это не имеет прямого отношения к теме, а, во-вторых, жентонг даже в Тибете имеет несколько разновидностей. Трактовка Шакья Чогдена мне лично ближе. Но, опять же, это отдельная тема и я не готов ее развивать накануне отпуска.
> 
> Германн, вы довольны моим ответом?


Да, спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Это уже было сделано: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post603238


Ну так уберите оттуда Шиву с Брахманом, и всё получится. :Cool:

----------


## Ашвария

> Вопрос конкретизирован: джонангпа нужно сравнить именно ту пустоту, с которой он медитирует, с пустотой шайвов из статьи Ольшевского. Человек знает, как он медитирует - а статья перед ним. Если принципиальные отличия между двумя шуньями действительно существуют, они будут указаны. Если никто не может указать - существенных отличий нет. 
> 
> И не о чем тут больше говорить.


Пустота-то одна, да пути разные.
Потому вообще не понимаю зачем такие темы открывать, вот.
Человек медитирует не на запись определения понятия, уважаемый Германн.
Изначальный взгляд той и другой традиции в корне разнятся, для этого чтобы это понимать, надо быть в традиции и оттуда смотреть. А если Вы когда-нибудь будете практиковать дхьяна (имею ввиду в узком значений глубокую медитацию), то убедитесь, что не на вычитанное и выученное наизусть определение человек медитирует, а в сущность явления. Притом одному человеку книги мало чтобы сущность явления уразуметь [[не понять именно, потому шо не умом]], а другому хватает веского слова Учителя, подкреплённого тут же практикой, и такого человека никакими шопенгаурами с однонаправленности стремления не собьёшь. Это такие темы тут открывать - всё равно шо доказывать: один неправильно жуёт, другой неправильно глотает. Ежели бы Вы всерьёз планировали заняться практикой, которая у Вами называемых *шайвов* - это одно. Тогда легонько идёте к ним и просите научить это делать практически. А спросят: что делать? - ответите: - понятия не имею. Спросят: - чем же Вы занимались все эти годы? - ответите: читал однако. Вот и скажут: и идите читайте дальше. И вот. Это практически так.

----------


## Alex

Есть важный момент: "пустотность" или "пустота" - это не сущность, а характеристика, квалифицирующая некую сущность. 

Действительно, в жентонгоидных учениях говорится, что значение термина "пустотность" различное в зависимости от того, о чем мы говорим. Эти учения выделяют три вида "пустотности".

Однако отсюда вовсе не следует тождественность сущностей, характеризуемых одним и тем же видом "пустотности". Так, личностный Бог теистических систем (христианская Троица, например, вполне себе парашуньева) не тождествен Татхагатагарбхе в трактовке жентонга, точно так же как крокодил не тождествен огурцу, хотя оба они зеленые (а вот если их обоих рассматривать как квази-светофоры, то да, можно говорить об их взаимозаменяемости).

----------


## Германн

В любом определении Бога есть общие сущностные черты: Бог независимо существует со своей стороны; Бог более реален, чем другие; Бог один (без другого) на всех; уже проявленное совершенство Бога стоит за грубым опытом; и т.д. Бога определяет то, что существенно, а не то, что второстепенно. Так и с шуньей.

Буддийских учений о пустоте очень много, но все они совместимы: есть способ увидеть буддизм как целое. Предполагая, что был в истории Будда, совершенный Учитель - есть основания приписывать ему общебуддийское в школьных учениях. Общий дух буддизма существует: он поддаётся чёткой и внятной вербализации, на принципиальном уровне. Буддизм это не группа разнородных религий, а единое вероучение.

Опираться на общебуддийское - важно, если доверять Будде как совершенному Учителю. Тогда не всё равно, чему учиться, чему следовать: важен источник. Нужны гарантии, что учение происходит от Будды.

----------


## Нико

В прасангике пустота даже не квалифицирует никакие сущности. Забавно, да?

----------


## Германн

> В прасангике пустота даже не квалифицирует никакие сущности. Забавно, да?


Когда цепляются к словам - забавно, да. Особенно когда используешь логические термины.

----------


## Greedy

@*Германн*, а каким образом применить концепцию "пустота пустоты", если пустота определяется как "не классификация происходящего", а качества этой пустоты определяются как "результат невовлечённости в происходящее"?

----------


## Ашвария

> В любом определении Бога есть общие сущностные черты: Бог независимо существует со своей стороны; Бог более реален, чем другие; Бог один (без другого) на всех; уже проявленное совершенство Бога стоит за грубым опытом; и т.д. Бога определяет то, что существенно, а не то, что второстепенно. Так и с шуньей.
> 
> Буддийских учений о пустоте очень много, но все они совместимы: есть способ увидеть буддизм как целое. Предполагая, что был в истории Будда, совершенный Учитель - есть основания приписывать ему общебуддийское в школьных учениях. Общий дух буддизма существует: он поддаётся чёткой и внятной вербализации, на принципиальном уровне. Буддизм это не группа разнородных религий, а единое вероучение.
> 
> Опираться на общебуддийское - важно, если доверять Будде как совершенному Учителю. Тогда не всё равно, чему учиться, чему следовать: важен источник. Нужны гарантии, что учение происходит от Будды.


Ага.
Отсюда Вы недвузначно намекаете: Бог=Будда; Будда=Бог. Понято.

----------


## Германн

> @*Германн*, а каким образом применить концепцию "пустота пустоты", если пустота определяется как "не классификация происходящего", а качества этой пустоты определяются как "результат невовлечённости в происходящее"?


Всякий вид опыта (дхарма) пуст от самобытия, включая и такой - а за пустотой не скрывается Сущность, и сама пустота не Сущность.

Пустота пустоты (несубстанциональность шуньи) определена на 111 стр. 5-го тома Ламрима Цонкапы. С несубстанциональностью шуньи совместимы учения других буддийских школ. Иногда пустотой называется _опыт_ познания пустотности, а не "сама" пустота. 

Но не классифицировать происходящее - это не созерцать пустотность: все амёбы и инфузории-туфельки ничего не классифицируют, но йогинами от этого не становятся. Вероятно, вопрос недостаточно точен.

----------


## Германн

> Ага.
> Отсюда Вы недвузначно намекаете: Бог=Будда; Будда=Бог. Понято.


Буддизм и теизм логически несовместимы. Или аутентичная Шуньявада, или Парашива - нужно выбирать.

----------


## Greedy

> Всякий вид опыта (дхарма) пуст от самобытия, включая и такой - а за пустотой не скрывается Сущность, и сама пустота не Сущность.
> ...
> Иногда пустотой называется _опыт_ познания пустотности, а не "сама" пустота.


Именно об опыте идёт речь. Опыт познания пустотности, которые укореняется и становится непрерывным. К нему не применимы концепции "пустота пустоты". Наоборот, он реален и несёт в себе все качества и активности Будды. Но это - не онтология. Тут бессмысленно спорить об определениях. Тут можно спорить только о способах вхождения в этот опыт.

----------


## Aion

*Германн*, так всё-таки, Вы так и не ответили, какие тексты жентонг и шиваизма Вы читали, чтобы утверждать, что пустота в жентонг и пустота шайвов - одно и то же?

----------

Кузьмич (06.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> 1. а за пустотой не скрывается Сущность, и сама пустота не Сущность.
> 
> 
> 2. Но не классифицировать происходящее - это не созерцать пустотность: все амёбы и инфузории-туфельки ничего не классифицируют, но йогинами от этого не становятся. Вероятно, вопрос недостаточно точен.


1. Вот. Наконец кончилось овеществление уважаемым Германном пустоты.
2. ЧТО созерцать, что? подумайте пожалуйста. В туфельках или без, не имеет значения. Вы ж говорите шо читали Ламрим Цонкапы, 5-й том ещё и.

----------


## Германн

> Именно об опыте идёт речь. Опыт познания пустотности, которые укореняется и становится непрерывным. К нему не применимы концепции "пустота пустоты". Наоборот, он реален и несёт в себе все качества и активности Будды. Но это - не онтология. Тут бессмысленно спорить об определениях. Тут можно спорить только о способах вхождения в этот опыт.


Пустота это конечное онтологическое объяснение, предел. За пустотой ничего нет. Опыт+пустота - а не опыт+пустота+субстанция (либо не опыт+пустота/субстанция). Первая ситуация соответствует пустоте "самой" пустоты от самобытия - вместо самосущего носителя опыта, при не-самосущем опыте. Первая ситуация буддийская, вторая небуддийская.

Чтоб что-то опытно освоить, нужно знать, что именно осваивать. Иначе тантру можно преподавать как физкультуру, фитнес, и альтруисты - вне зависимости от мировоззрения, автоматически - смогут достигать Пробуждения. 

Поэтому есть разница, созерцать ли несубстанциональную пустотность опыта, или домысливать стоящую за опытом и пустотой Субстанцию.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Германн, интересный момент, относительно упоминаемой в молитве Его Святейшества "Песнь истины, исполненной гармонии" линии Джонанг. Там говорится об объединённой традиции Будона и Джонанг и упоминаются лишь передача инструкций и реализаций внешнего, внутреннего и альтернативного кругов Калачакра-тантры, а также пояснений к ним. Исходя их того, что сам Будон Ринчендуб был одним из критиков учения Жентонг, что нашло отображение в его труде "Прекрасное украшение, проясняющее Сугатагарбху", можно сделать вывод о том, в данном случае, подразумевается только лишь величие учений Калачакра-тантры, как составной части учений линии Джонанг, а не указание на существование некоего "достоверного Жентонга".

В подтверждение этому можно привести завершающую цитату из шестой главы текста Тугана Лобсанга Чокьи Нима "Хрустальное зерцало объяснения превосходного, отражающее историю возникновения и сущность учения религиозных систем", посвящённой истории происхождения Джонанг, её доктрины, и доказательство ошибочности этого учения:




> _Одна луна – сиддханта сочетает в себе: светлую сторону, являющую белые лучи объяснения превосходного [учения]
> И темную сторону, опутывающую мраком дурной доктрины. Система Чжонанпы сочетает в себе обе.
> Яркие лучи рассвета благих наставлений Калачакры 
> Несут с собой тысячи солнц веселья ученых мужей. А мрак дурных и неисправимых учений
> Закрывает путь освобождения. Такова система Чжонанпа. Критика ученых падает порой, как град,
> А иногда преподносятся цветочные гирлянды похвал.
> Трудно хвалить или порицать такому, как я,
> Придя к однозначному решению. Такова система Чжонанпы. Система, сплетающая воедино две нити: 
> Железную нить учения о постоянном, неизменном и вечном и золотую нить посвящений Тантры и наставлений к ней,
> Была, как говорят, обретена на Кайласе в трансовом погружении Юмо._

----------

Германн (31.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Буддизм и теизм логически несовместимы. Или аутентичная Шуньявада, или Парашива - нужно выбирать.


#279  писал @*Германн* а не я  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> 1. Вот. Наконец кончилось овеществление уважаемым Германном пустоты.
> 2. ЧТО созерцать, что? подумайте пожалуйста. В туфельках или без, не имеет значения. Вы ж говорите шо читали Ламрим Цонкапы, 5-й том ещё и.


Имеет значение: нужно созерцать дхармы пустыми, и точка. Пустота это конечное объяснение; и в качестве такого объяснения работает как нужный указатель - что именно созерцать. Есть качественная разница между домысливанием носителя и восприятием опыта просто пустым, чистым (кадаг) опытом. Освоение первого будет удерживать в сансаре, освоение второго освободит.

Но то, что пустотность конечное _онтологическое_ объяснение, не отменяет нужности дополнительных _гносеологических_ инструкций, нюансов в описании работы с осознанием. Таких нюансов может быть очень много. А вкус у них один - пустота (или чистота, кадаг).

Носитель опыта - это иллюзия, удерживающая в сансаре, в омрачённости. Есть только чистый опыт, пустой опыт каждого из нас.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Имеет значение: нужно созерцать дхармы пустыми, и точка.


Не точка. Если Вы -- прасангик, нужно ещё и сопоставить пустоту со взаимозависимым происхождением. А это сложно.




> Пустота это конечное объяснение; и в качестве такого объяснения работает как нужный указатель - что именно созерцать. Есть качественная разница между домысливанием носителя и восприятием опыта просто пустым, чистым (кадаг) опытом. Освоение первого будет удерживать в сансаре, освоение второго освободит.


Одна пустота только не освободит.





> Но то, что пустотность конечное _онтологическое_ объяснение, не отменяет нужности дополнительных _гносеологических_ инструкций, нюансов в описании работы с осознанием. Таких нюансов может быть очень много. А вкус у них один - пустота (или чистота, кадаг).


Вы начитались... Про онтологическое и гносеологическое. В прасангике нет этого.




> Носитель опыта - это иллюзия, удерживающая в сансаре, в омрачённости. Есть только чистый опыт, пустой опыт каждого из нас


Это бред

----------

Tong Po (31.07.2013), Карма Палджор (31.07.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...что же касается Пробуждения, к нему ведут только учения, соответствующие Четырём Печатям. Если заменить буддийскую шунью на шиваитскую, совокупность Четырёх Печатей распадается, и учение к Пробуждению не ведёт.


Простейший вопрос:

Откуда Вы это знаете?

----------

Аурум (06.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Простейший вопрос:
> Откуда Вы это знаете?


Он скрытый сторонник Шивы. Судя по нападкам на традиции Индии, он к ним более чем склонен. Интересно. Когда Германн поймет, что скрывать этого уже не стоит  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (06.08.2013), Ашвария (06.08.2013), Кузьмич (06.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Он скрытый сторонник Шивы. Судя по нападкам на традиции Индии, он к ним более чем склонен. Интересно. Когда Германн поймет, что скрывать этого уже не стоит


А может он просто пустун???
(это литературное украинское слово. Обозначает ребёнка, который несерйозно балуется пустыми занятиями и не слушается).

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> А может он просто пустун???
> (это литературное украинское слово. Обозначает ребёнка, который несерйозно балуется пустыми занятиями и не слушается).


Слова "выгибонистый" и "лизоблюд" - не менее словарные, однако их употребление в адрес личности является оскорблением.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А может он просто пустун???
> (это литературное украинское слово. Обозначает ребёнка, который несерйозно балуется пустыми занятиями и не слушается).


Он просто не разбирается в материале.  Это еще называется иногда пустая или бессмысленная речь.

----------

Tong Po (06.08.2013), Аурум (06.08.2013), Ашвария (06.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Он просто не разбирается в материале.  Это еще называется иногда пустая или бессмысленная речь.


Спасибо. Ато я по глупости своей думала шо это ему терхи тхир (трудно [изогнутая рисовая каша]), а оказывается рассказывает бадхия путр (небывает [100% что и в тибетском])
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Слова "выгибонистый" и "лизоблюд" - не менее словарные, однако их употребление в адрес личности является оскорблением.


Ту бхи уллу ка паттха хай  :Wink: 
мне брат это слово перевёл, оно наоборот некультурное, оба.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Ту бхи уллу ка паттха хай 
> мне брат это слово перевёл, оно наоборот некультурное, оба.


Вы для начала на русском научитесь ясно выражать свои мысли, потому что в Вашей последней публикации мало что можно разобрать: брат первёл слово, которое наоборот некультурное, оба... Чёрт-те что... Пример речи с глубоким смыслом, видимо.  :Kiss:

----------

Tong Po (06.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Наталья А

> Ту бхи уллу ка паттха хай 
> мне брат это слово перевёл, оно наоборот некультурное, оба.





> Вы для начала на русском научитесь ясно выражать свои мысли, потому что в Вашей последней публикации мало что можно разобрать.


Можно предложить другой рабочий вариант: Леся Ди пишет на родном украинском и переводит с помощью Google переводчика на русский. :Smilie:

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Можно предложить другой рабочий вариант: Леся Ди пишет на родном украинском и переводит с помощью Google переводчика на русский.


Лично для меня на украинском можно и без перевода, но боюсь, это делу не поможет, поскольку проблема несколько в ином: смысл отдельных слов очевиден, но в результате ничего не понятно.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы для начала на русском научитесь ясно выражать свои мысли, потому что в Вашей последней публикации мало что можно разобрать: брат первёл слово, которое наоборот некультурное, оба... Чёрт-те что... Пример речи с глубоким смыслом, видимо.


Уважаемый. Смею напомнить, что один из этапов восьмеричного пути - правильная речь. Потрудитесь ее демонстрировать, а не то что вы сейчас показываете. Или меняйте традиция - на "нет". Так будет лучше. Или можете потрудиться научиться слушать других. Это тоже полезно. И этим вы пока не блещете. 

Ах да. Совсем забыл. Вы же у меня в игноре. Ну да там и останетесь (то бишь в саду)

----------


## Нико

> Ах да. Совсем забыл. Вы же у меня в игноре. Ну да там и останетесь (то бишь в саду)


Кажется, "Вы у меня в игноре" -- это сейчас самое ужасное оскорбление. Очень по-бодхисаттвенски.

----------

Дечен Намдрол (06.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Уважаемый. Смею напомнить, что один из этапов восьмеричного пути - правильная речь. Потрудитесь ее демонстрировать, а не то что вы сейчас показываете. Или меняйте традиция - на "нет". Так будет лучше. Или можете потрудиться научиться слушать других. Это тоже полезно. И этим вы пока не блещете. 
> 
> Ах да. Совсем забыл. Вы же у меня в игноре. Ну да там и останетесь (то бишь в саду)


Карма Палджор, совет о правильной речи от Вас - это оксюморон. Не смешите людей!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Какой-то у Вас игнор, весьма дифференцированный получается.  :Big Grin:

----------

Германн (06.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Не вам судить, Дечен Намдрол. Ни про игнор, ни про мои просьбы вести себя адекватно. Да впрочем и про моё поведение и про речь Леси - тоже не вам говорить. 
Впрочем вы в очередной раз показали, что вам это похоже не по силам. Печально. Не буду больше тревожить существо, пребывающее в саду. Не попадите под падение яблок. Ньютона пока одного хватает.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Не вам судить, Дечен Намдрол. Ни про игнор, ни про мои просьбы вести себя адекватно. Да впрочем и про моё поведение и про речь Леси - тоже не вам говорить. 
> Впрочем вы в очередной раз показали, что вам это похоже не по силам. Печально. Не буду больше тревожить существо, пребывающее в саду. Не попадите под падение яблок. Ньютона пока одного хватает.


Это точно. Судить здесь имеет право только Карма Палджор. Кто бы сомневался...  :Wink:

----------

Германн (06.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Кажется, "Вы у меня в игноре" -- это сейчас самое ужасное оскорбление. Очень по-бодхисаттвенски.


Нет, это такая упайя: дёшево и сердито, а бодхисаттвовость и БФ, имхо, "две вещи несовместные"... :Cool:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, это такая упайя: дёшево и сердито, а бодхисаттвовость и БФ, имхо, "две вещи несовместные"...


Ага. Особенно когда махаянисты на свет выползают. И такое показывают.... мама не горюй. Впрочем бф действительно редкостное место
for Дечен Намдрол: как вижу передергивание вам знакомо. Где было сказано что судить должен я? Опять додумали то чего нет. Прочтите хотя бы правила бф для начала

----------

Дечен Намдрол (06.08.2013)

----------


## Наталья А

> Кажется, "Вы у меня в игноре" -- это сейчас самое ужасное оскорбление. Очень по-бодхисаттвенски.





> Нет, это такая упайя: дёшево и сердито, а бодхисаттвовость и БФ, имхо, "две вещи несовместные"...


Ну должны же быть и на БФ новомодные веяния. Сейчас в фаворе - игнор. Со временем пройдет.

----------


## Aion

> Ага. Особенно когда махаянисты на свет выползают. И такое показывают.... мама не горюй.


Ну, тут скорее всего какие-то кармические фрукты созрели. Видать, в прошлой жизни пустоту не поделили...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Прочтите хотя бы правила бф для начала


В правилах форума также ничего не сказано о том, что Карме Палджору делегированы полномочия указывать, кому здесь можно судить и высказывать собственную точку зрения, а кому нет, однако его почему-то это не останавливает.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Ну, тут скорее всего какие-то кармические фрукты созрели. Видать, в прошлой жизни пустоту не поделили...


Скорее уж пустоту пустоты.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Скорее уж пустоту пустоты.


Очередное беспардонное выползание махаянистов.  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------

Дечен Намдрол (06.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Скорее уж пустоту пустоты.


Пустоту пустоты синтезируют, а не делят.

----------


## Нико

> Пустоту пустоты синтезируют, а не делят.


Это только Германну дано, не нам с вами. )))

----------


## Aion

> Это только Германну дано, не нам с вами. )))

----------


## Наталья А

> Лично для меня на украинском можно и без перевода, но боюсь, это делу не поможет, поскольку проблема несколько в ином: смысл отдельных слов очевиден, но в результате ничего не понятно.


Кто ясно мыслит - ясно излагает (немецкая философская мудрость "от Шопенгауэра"). Увы, ее продемонстрировать способны не все.

----------

Дечен Намдрол (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> 


Знаки препинания надо верно тут расставить)

----------


## Карма Палджор

и так очередная тема, поднятая Германном, постепенно превратилась во флудильню.

Не прав был Дондхуп, когда спрашивал - куда катиться БФ???
БФ уже прикатился

А тем временем очередная глава Горной Дхармы Карма Чагме подошла к завершению  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (08.08.2013), Ашвария (06.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Слова "выгибонистый" и "лизоблюд" - не менее словарные, однако их употребление в адрес личности является оскорблением.


Дечен Намдрол сие своё послание в окончательном виде представил именно таким.
А в предварительном виде, то что прислано было мне в и-мэйл в виде цитаты: вместо первого ругательного слова было *идиот*, а вместо второго - *сука*. И-мэйл - сервисное сообщение сохранилось.
Это и есть ""оксЮморон"" как эталон общения в форуме с любым участником, который не нравится лично человеку, в последний месяц участвующему в Буддийском форуме под ником "Дечен Намдрол", да???
В этом тексте русским языком меньше ошибок, да?
Таким образом, имею право на активный игнор.
И никакого отношения к данной конкретной теме ни этот пост этого человека, ни другие его же, не имеют.

----------


## Наталья А

> и так очередная тема, поднятая Германном, постепенно превратилась во флудильню.


Не переживайте, завтра утром Вашими усилиями все будет чисто, аки слеза :Smilie:

----------

Дечен Намдрол (06.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не переживайте, завтра утром Вашими усилиями все будет чисто, аки слеза


А я и не переживаю. Честно говоря всё равно.
Хотя нет. Жаль что много людей страдают открвоенной фигнёй, считая что Германн скажем им что-то хорошее и вразумительное. Впрочем в ламриме вроде как было сказано, кому помогать не стоит. Интесрно, а те кто на ламрим кивают и бодхисаттвическое поведение - сами- то его читали и размышляли над ним?

----------


## Кузьмич

> , и альтруисты - вне зависимости от мировоззрения, автоматически - смогут достигать Пробуждения.


Возможно, радикальный альтруизм может подвести к мудрости...

Иначе не исключено высокомерие - я, мол, так умен, соображаю много в пустоте пустоты, а добрые глупцы лесом идут...

----------


## Aion

> Возможно, радикальный альтруизм может подвести к мудрости...


Радикальный альтруизм начинается с отказа от мудрости...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Радикальный альтруизм начинается с отказа от мудрости...


И от альтруизма  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Радикальный альтруизм начинается с отказа от мудрости...


и от...

и ...

...
..
.

----------

Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Дечен Намдрол сие своё послание в окончательном виде представил именно таким.
> А в предварительном виде, то что прислано было мне в и-мэйл в виде цитаты: вместо первого ругательного слова было *идиот*, а вместо второго - *сука*. И-мэйл - сервисное сообщение сохранилось.
> Это и есть ""оксЮморон"" как эталон общения в форуме с любым участником, который не нравится лично человеку, в последний месяц участвующему в Буддийском форуме под ником "Дечен Намдрол", да???
> В этом тексте русским языком меньше ошибок, да?
> Таким образом, имею право на активный игнор.
> И никакого отношения к данной конкретной теме ни этот пост этого человека, ни другие его же, не имеют.


На адрес электронной почты Вам приходят письма в качестве уведомления, а не лично от меня. Все цитируемые Вами слова из моего сообщения (как его начальной версии, так и окончательной) являются СЛОВАРНЫМИ, что впрочем не мешает им быть оскорбительными при определённых вариантах употребления. Именно это я и обозначил, подчеркнув тем самым абсурдность Вашей логики, согласно которой Вы считаете, что если слово словарное, то не может быть оскорбительным, как в случае с "пустун" в адрес Германна.

В отношении написания "оксюморон" опять чудите? Там так и написано было, через "ю". Читайте внимательнее.

Претензий относительно ошибок у меня не было, но смысл Ваших сообщений для меня по-прежнему весьма туманен, так что за игнор я не только на Вас не обижусь, а напротив, буду весьма признателен. Впрочем, и для Вас это будет наиболее рациональным решением.  :Smilie:

----------


## Наталья А

> Дечен Намдрол сие своё послание в окончательном виде представил именно таким.
> А в предварительном виде, то что прислано было мне в и-мэйл в виде цитаты: вместо первого ругательного слова было *идиот*, а вместо второго - *сука*. И-мэйл - сервисное сообщение сохранилось.


У вас действует подписка на данную тему. Поэтому сначала и приходит первоначальное сообщение. Далее участник его отредактировал, заменив слова "идиот" и "сука" на другие альтернативные. И первый вариант, и второй вариант предложен вам в качестве примера *оскорбительного* обращения к личности.

P.S. участник Дечен Намдрол уже ответил постом выше.

----------

Дечен Намдрол (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Возможно, радикальный альтруизм может подвести к мудрости...
> 
> Иначе не исключено высокомерие - я, мол, так умен, соображаю много в пустоте пустоты, а добрые глупцы лесом идут...


Сидит тут такой высокомерный весь: "Я познал пустоту пустоты!" А добрые глупцы идут в лес, там грибы и ягоды собирают и на зиму заготавливают....и

----------


## Нико

Игнор игнора. Чем бы дитя ни тешилось.....

----------


## Кузьмич

> и от...
> 
> и ...
> 
> ...
> ..
> .


Ик!  :Big Grin: 

PS : На всякий случай прошу прощения...

----------

Германн (07.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (06.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> И от альтруизма


1 Кор. 1:27-29

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1 Кор. 1:27-29


Надо будет освежить память как-нибудь  :Smilie: 
А пока:
    Великое медитативное сосредоточение - одна сессия практики. Медитативное сосредоточение устраняет сонливость из врат собственного [ума]. Освободив самовозникшее от ошибок, одноточечная концентрация освобождает от ошибок и изначальную мудрость.
    Ошибки, переживания, привычные тенденции, небольшая зависть и тонкие мысли - очищаются на своем собственном уровне.
    Сущность неколебимого осознавания-ведения - связана с неколебимой одноточечной концентрацией.
*Вся тупость, сексуальная невоздержанность и гнев - постигаются как друзья.* Таким образом сопутствующим условием для медитации является одноточечная концентрация.
*    Нет необходимость в захватывании и очищении тупости, желания и зависти, ведь изначальная мудрость возникает сама.* Даже при наличии тупости - [тупость] самоосвобождается из-за приближения к одноточечной концентрации.
    Во время сессии практики охватывается один яд. Также единственно превосходишь постижение, медитацию, практику переживания. изначальная мудрость не является медитацией. В медитации и изначальной мудрости отсутствует проявление [концептуального] ума.
    Поскольку медитируешь на проявления ума, то это не является соответствующим условием. У сущности есть свои врата для проявления [пироды] ума. Для самовозникающей изначальной мудрости сопутствующим условием будет глубокое сосредоточение.
    Третья - глава сопутствующих условий освобождения от крайностей из тантры одноточечного глубокого сосредоточения.

----------

Aion (06.08.2013), Tong Po (08.08.2013), Ашвария (06.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

Германн постоянно задаёт вопросы в "никуда", а потом сам, произвольно выбирает комментарии своих вопросов и комбинирует из них именно тот ответ, который ему был изначально нужен. Затем, с абсолютной уверенностью и менторским тоном ссылается на это как на окончательный и неопровержимый аргумент, игнорируя любые попытки собеседников указать на ущербность такого подхода. Причём сама формульровка вопроса к конкретной аудитории у него бесконечно ущербна - например, чтобы ответить на вопрос, поставленный Германном в этой теме нужно *ОДНОВРЕМЕННО*  и *ДОСКОНАЛЬНО* знать и сложнейшую философию Трики и, не менее сложное, воззрение Жентонг, причём Германну надо, чтобы собеседник был ещё и практиком Джонанг и, видимо, практиком Трики. А таковых  здесь, на БФ попросту *НЕТ*. А есть люди интересующиеся тем или иным воззрением. Ну и практики Джонанг (не самого высокого, думаю, уровня), а практиков Трики нет совсем. Причём те практики Джонанг, которые ещё и интересуются Трикой, скорее всего ищут именно *ОБЩЕЕ* в системах и, разумеется, будучи достаточно интеллектуально развитыми, находят его. Но они найдут это и в сравнении прасангики с Трикой. Уверен. Я, например, заинтересовался философией Трики, потому что нашёл там интересные параллели с йогачарой, что вовсе не значит "шиваисткости" и "небуддийскости" последней, хотя Германн, наверняка именно этот вывод сделал бы.
_________________

----------

Ашвария (08.08.2013), Карма Палджор (08.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Причём те практики Джонанг, которые ещё и интересуются Трикой, скорее всего ищут именно *ОБЩЕЕ* в системах и, разумеется, будучи достаточно интеллектуально развитыми, находят его. Но они найдут это и в сравнении прасангики с Трикой. Уверен. Я, например, заинтересовался философией Трики, потому что нашёл там интересные параллели с йогачарой, что вовсе не значит "шиваисткости" и "небуддийскости" последней, хотя Германн, наверняка именно этот вывод сделал бы.
> _________________


АБСОЛЮТНО согласна.
Притом вообще сама принадлежность - настоящая, а не мнимая, - к одной или к другой Школе, - полностью исключает глумление над Принципиальной сущностью другой.
И прыжки с одной параллельной линии практики в другую ни к чему существенному в плане духовности не приведут ни за что и никогда. Потому что у человека, так прямо и сказать, два сердца не бывает. Из своей точки зрения (см. непосредственно предыдущее сообщение КармаПалджорДжи) можно понять и вместить что угодно, не противоречащее Истине. А есть чужим ртом, переваривая пищу для постройки чужого организма, не возможно (и так и не возможно никакое поступательное продвижение к познаванию таким вот образом, который взял на себя труд Германн). Потому ни одного текста (а есть общее) ни с одного источника (а они доступны) не собираюсь сюда ставить в тему, как бы этого кто-то ни требовал разнообразными, даже провокационными методами [[и употребляя даже нелитературную брань]], - распространять не собираюсь. Потому что ни один настоящий Буддист не нуждается в таковом действе ни-на-грамм-ни-на-секунд.
(прошу прощения; ТонгПоДжи, эт не Вам, эт накипело)  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

Ответ джонангпа на вопрос топика:



> По сабжу: я пока что каких-либо радикальных отличий не нашел (но я не слишком знаком с онтологией различных направлений шайвизма).


Авторитетная оценка:



> из шестой главы текста Тугана Лобсанга Чокьи Нима "Хрустальное зерцало объяснения превосходного, отражающее историю возникновения и сущность учения религиозных систем", посвящённой истории происхождения Джонанг, её доктрины, и доказательство ошибочности этого учения:
> _Одна луна – сиддханта сочетает в себе: светлую сторону, являющую белые лучи объяснения превосходного [учения]
> И темную сторону, опутывающую мраком дурной доктрины. Система Чжонанпы сочетает в себе обе.
> Яркие лучи рассвета благих наставлений Калачакры 
> Несут с собой тысячи солнц веселья ученых мужей. А мрак дурных и неисправимых учений
> Закрывает путь освобождения. Такова система Чжонанпа. Критика ученых падает порой, как град,
> А иногда преподносятся цветочные гирлянды похвал.
> Трудно хвалить или порицать такому, как я,
> Придя к однозначному решению. Такова система Чжонанпы. Система, сплетающая воедино две нити: 
> ...


Тема раскрыта, топик закрывается.

----------

